# Kiwi Farms Media Mentions



## Null (Feb 8, 2019)

hello yes I am looking for all "LAMESTREAM MEDIA" mentions of KF. this is a class 1 threat level z project of most urgent needs.


Mentions I could find. Gold stars meaning publications that aren't utterly irrelevant.

*General Fearmongering*
http://nymag.com/selectall/2016/07/kiwi-farms-the-webs-biggest-community-of-stalkers.html
Kiwi Farms, the Web’s Biggest Community of Stalkers

https://theoutline.com/post/5672/you-don-t-need-to-talk-about-qanon
The shitty, stomach-turning parts of the internet are no longer siloed away on message boards like 4chan and Kiwi Farms; they’re on Twitter, Facebook, Reddit, and in the real world.

https://www.dailydot.com/irl/4chan-trap-discord-trans-panic/
Her claims began unraveling through a niche internet community called Kiwifarms, a community with the stated purpose of mocking “lolcows” i.e. anyone on the internet deemed to be mockable, usually because the forum users perceive them to have some form of mental illness or sexual deviance.

https://www.mediamatters.org/blog/2...munity-embracing-pedophiles-went-viral/221394
The Daily Caller’s piece was also shared on far-right anonymous message board Kiwi Farms, which regularly leads harassment campaigns, including one that led to the suicide of a transgender woman. There were nearly 300 posts discussing the piece in Kiwi Farms’ thread. There were also hundreds of comments in a Reddit thread about The Daily Caller’s piece, further demonstrating that these forums can gin up misinformation campaigns and escalate them through right-wing media validators -- and that hoaxes continue to grow in the right-wing echo chamber, including back on the message boards.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/fruzsinaeordogh/2018/04/08/on-demonetization-and-the-youtube-shooter/
A smattering of comments from the various Internet trash peanut galleries (KiwiFarms, 4chan, YouTube comments, etc) about the shooter include: “Better than Sam Hyde,” “New queen of /pol/,” “This is the best video on YouTube,” “A Goddess for the ages,” and most relevant: “She lived defending animals, and she died defending free speech.” Any attempts to remove content related to the YouTube shooter only make online miscreants spread her content further as a kind of middle finger to YouTube proper. A “they may have ‘censored’ her while she was alive but they cannot censor her in death” kind of mentality.

*James Damore*
https://www.wired.com/story/the-dirty-war-over-diversity-inside-google/
More than a dozen pages of personal information about another employee were posted to Kiwi Farms, which New York has called “the web’s biggest community of stalkers.”

https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2018...servative-harassers-victims-smears-breitbart/
In addition, the piece also repeats some demonstrably false claims without any attempt to fact-check them. For example, the piece reports that material regarding Fong-Jones appeared on the web forum Kiwi Farms following the publication of James Damore’s memo calling for more viewpoint diversity at the company, and subsequent reporting by Breitbart News and Vox Popoli.

However, a cursory search of the Kiwi Farms forums reveals that Fong-Jones had been targeted by the site’s users since at least February 2017—five months before Damore’s memo was written, and long before any coverage of Fong-Jones appeared in the alternative media.


*Brianna Wu (and GamerGate???)*
https://www.intomore.com/impact/brianna-wu-isnt-finished
Wu, an openly queer video game developer, gained national fame following the Gamergate controversy. Her outspoken defense of women in the gaming industry attracted the attention of extremist trolls on websites like Kiwi Farms and 4chan.

https://www.dailydot.com/unclick/gamers-rise-up-meme/
(Only by reference of a Tweet.)

https://www.engadget.com/2018/07/13/gamergate-s-subreddit-temporarily-shuts-down-because-toxicity/
"KiA became infested with racism and sexism... and other ism's (though many ism's are not real). GG forums were created on KiwiFarms and 8chan as a result," David-me posted. "This was the best and worst thing. The monster was now a virus. We banned links to, and then mention of certain links and topics. Now we became the enemy."

https://www.gamerevolution.com/news...wn-kotakuinaction-calls-it-a-cancerous-growth
“GG forums were created on KiwiFarms and 8chan as a result. This was the best and worst thing. The monster was now a virus. We banned links to, and then mention of certain links and topics. Now we became the enemy.” Read more at 

https://jezebel.com/man-who-terrorized-brianna-wu-for-months-says-he-was-ju-1687689719
The theory that Connors was a hoax started gaining serious traction over the weekend on a message board called Kiwi Farms (you can read some of that here, if you really want to go deep on this thing).


*Chloe Sagal*
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-31-year-old-transgender-artist-set-fire.html
Members of Kiwi Farms, whose participants 'specialize in harassing people they perceive as being mentally ill or sexually deviant in some way,' began targeting Sagal and revealed that the money was actually being raised for her gender surgery.

https://variety.com/2018/gaming/news/chloe-sagal-death-1202858068/
They also said she was the target of a persistent online bullying campaign by Kiwi Farms

https://www.dailydot.com/irl/chloe-sagal-suicide-cyberbullying-harassment/
On the Kiwi Farms thread that linked to news of her death, Sagal is misgendered over and over again and she’s mocked for her death and for the way she committed suicide.

https://www.gaystarnews.com/article/bullied-trans-game-developer-dies-after-setting-herself-on-fire/
Kiwi Farms linked to her death. On the thread there was no regret, only misgendering and mocking.

https://www.oregonlive.com/portland/2018/06/woman_who_set_self_on_fire_in.html
A friend who chose not to give his name, fearing repercussions from Kiwi Farms, said her livelihood and mental stability were destroyed by the attacks.

https://lenta.ru/news/2018/06/26/sagal/
В 2013 году трансгендер стала мишенью пользователей имиджборда Kiwi Farms — сообщества, посвященного обсуждению «эксцентричных людей, которые добровольно выставляют себя дураками». Кроме того, на сайте нередко собираются те, кто преследует и запугивает жертв в сети.

*Couch Cuck*
https://www.thedailybeast.com/new-m...ecret-life-on-pro-trump-white-supremacy-sites
On Kiwi Farms, a forum that describes itself as a place for “gossip and exploitation of the mentally handicapped for amusement purposes,” Atchison frequently posted commemorations of mass shooters. Two days before his own school shooting, under his username “Fuck You,” Atchison posted an explicit sexual reply endorsing Lindsay Kantha Souvannarath, a failed mass shooter from Halifax, Nova Scotia. (Atchison used a photo of Kiwi Farms administrator Josh Moon as his profile picture for Steam.)

https://www.newyorker.com/tech/anna...e-daily-stormer-wander-the-digital-wilderness
This wasn’t the first controversial Web site that Dias had abetted. Last year, on the Daily Kos, Margaret Pless called him out for hosting an infamous cyberbullying hub called Kiwi Farms, which, as she noted in a separate article for New York, “specializes in harassing people they perceive as being mentally ill or sexually deviant in some way.” The site has been associated with at least one target’s suicide. Pless told me that she had attempted to contact Dias multiple times without receiving a response. Later, though, Kiwi Farms apparently switched providers, quietly vacating Frantech’s servers.

https://www.daily-times.com/story/n...ing-investigation-william-atchison/513013002/
A day before the shooting he posted on the online community Kiwi Farms the words "praise be to Allah."


*Positive Mentions*
https://pjmedia.com/trending/2017/1...sed-polyamorous-pansexual-perv-many-fetishes/
KIWI Farms has screenshots of Isaacson's most violent and sexually deviant tweets -- which go way beyond what most people would consider normal.


*SPLC  Bonus Round!!*
https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch...zi-leanings-charged-canadian-mass-murder-plot
The Internet sleuths at the site Kiwi Farms, where she had at one time been an active member, further tracked Souvanarrath’s activities and ascertained that she had also been an active member at a forum devoted to fascist ideology called Iron March, which is apparently operated by a man named Alexander Slavros.

https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch/2018/04/18/class-conflict-dividing-america’s-race-warriors
As the alt-right attempted to regain its pre-Charlottesville momentum, several leaders engaged in a belated PR campaign while vicious flame wars raged on the The Right Stuff’s 504um, Gab.ai and the KiwiFarms.com. These debates and online battles were framed around the question of “optics,” tactics and messaging.

https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch/2018/02/08/evidence-new-mexico-school-shooter’s-involvement-racist-alt-right-overwhelming
Atchison also allegedly frequented the Daily Stormer, the racist alt-right’s most notorious website, in addition to other known online communities favored by the alt-right, such as EncyclopediaDramatica, Kiwi Farms, 4chan and various videogame forums.


----------



## Sir Gawain (Feb 8, 2019)

New Zealand bird bad


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Feb 8, 2019)

Kiwi Farms, a controversial website? Really?


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 8, 2019)

quit flexing your e-penis

edit:


----------



## NSA (Feb 8, 2019)

Fuck the optics, I'm going in.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 8, 2019)

Null said:


> The Internet sleuths at the site Kiwi Farms, where she had at one time been an active member, further tracked Souvanarrath’s activities and ascertained that she had also been an active member at a forum devoted to fascist ideology called Iron March, which is apparently operated by a man named Alexander Slavros.


Wow nice to a positive shout out from the SPLC


----------



## Null (Feb 8, 2019)

Cool kitties club said:


> Wow nice to a positive shout out from the SPLC


based SPLC


----------



## Wake me up (Feb 8, 2019)

I found this on medium.com, and it appears to be a staff article, perhaps? Medium is still a joke but this one is surprisingly in-depth and well written (although choke-full of disinformation as you can see by the snippet).

https://medium.com/s/darkish-web/hunting-for-trolls-on-an-anonymous-forum-7b721d3bd199
_If you are unfortunate enough to become one of Kiwi Farms’ “lolcows,” you can expect to have every move you’ve made online screencapped and archived and exhaustively commented upon. These trolls, or “k-farmers,” will insinuate themselves into your social media life and find ways to trigger you into producing milk — that is, reactions they find amusing.
_
Speaking of Medium, this one is far less respectable but has been seen in the Trans Lifeline thread (and is, in a way, a direct response to it). Thought I might include it as well.

https://medium.com/@Translifeline/d...ponse-to-a-recent-tumblr-article-51ba607a4619
_Frustrated that their attacks did not dissuade us from offering life-saving support to trans people who were suicidal, Kiwifarms supporters created a twitter bot to defame Trans Lifeline and spread lies. Kiwifarms is being investigated by the federal government as a hate group in connection with this incident and a number of other alleged malicious crimes._


----------



## Chronic Perturbator (Feb 8, 2019)

A translation of the lenta.ru quote, if anyone's wondering what do all those potato runes mean.


			
				lenta.ru said:
			
		

> In 2013 the transgender became a target for the users of the imageboard Kiwi Farms - a community built around discussion of "Eccentric people willingly making a fool of themselves". Besides that, the site is often a gathering place for those who stalk and intimidate victims on the Internet.



Hilariously enough at the end of the article they advertise their Telegram channel with 'More dark and peculiar news in our Telegram channel, follow it!'. The article is in general toned critically of the Farms.


----------



## AP 297 (Feb 8, 2019)

Wasn't there that one time we were a source for Vox? I will try to find it.

Edit: Here it is.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/vox-cites-kiwi-farms-salt.35220/

https://www.vox.com/culture/2017/10/9/16428248/my-immortal-still-a-mystery-rose-christo-fake


----------



## DatBepisTho (Feb 8, 2019)

NGL, "hate group" gets me every fucking time.


----------



## MG 620 (Feb 8, 2019)

"[Wu] outspoken defense of women in the gaming industry attracted the attention of extremist trolls on websites like Kiwi Farms and 4chan."

There is nothing outspoken about Wu. Wu only cares about Wu and contributes nothing - as a game developer or otherwise.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Feb 8, 2019)

This thread made me smile, thank you dear leader.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Feb 8, 2019)

I know we have a thread somewhere dedicated to persons of interests and websites that 'rate' the kiwi farms.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kiwi-farms-reviews.11898/


----------



## JULAY (Feb 8, 2019)

Will add as I find them:

https://slate.com/technology/2018/0...at-steals-your-computing-power-explained.html

Only one site, the notorious Kiwi Farms forum, gave me the option to turn the miner on or off.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2018/01/26/google-diversity-culture-war/1071107001/

What's more, they say they've been subjected to doxing on 4Chan and Kiwi Farms after screenshots were included in the 161-page lawsuit Damore filed in January alleging Google discriminates against whites, conservatives and men.

https://www.theringer.com/pop-culture/2018/3/9/17097390/celebrity-photoshop-fail-in-2018

Swaths of Rose’s “hater followers,” as _BuzzFeed_ once called them, gather on online forums like PULL, Tumblr, lolcow, and Kiwi Farms to compare notes on the evolution of her and other online celebrities’ Photoshopping—sometimes called “shooping”—decisions.

[break]

(Last year _New York _called Kiwi Farms, a site that’s similar to PULL, “the web’s biggest community of stalkers.”) But there’s also a shared sense of _CSI_esque determination: companionship in the search for truth.

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...icone-genital-injection-death-tank-hafertepen

On a 75-page-long message-board thread on the internet drama hub Kiwi Farms, would-be sleuths dug up the court filings made by Hafertepen against the BuzzFeed News reporter, and even tracked down what they believe was a 911 call to the Hafertepen building on the date listed on Tank’s death certificate as the accident date.

https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016...di-harper-trying-to-protect-anonymous-trolls/

It’s entirely possible that the abusers who went after Owens came from 4chan’s /pol/ board, Kiwi Farms, or any of the other anonymous communities with a reputation for mass-trolling campaigns, But, for Owens, the timing of the campaign pointed to a different culprit:

https://www.spieletipps.de/n_36252/

Der gesamte Fall stellt sich mittlerweile als hochgradig unübersichtlich dar – stetig brodeln neue Gerüchte hoch, die die Kontroverse zusätzlich befeuern: Laut eines Users des "Kiwi Farms"-Fourms soll Alison Rapp nun sogar eine Vergangenheit im Rotlichtmilieu aufweisen und *als Prostituierte tätig gewesen* sein.

https://tetu.com/2018/07/30/usa-plusieurs-passeports-femmes-trans-revoques-administration-trump/    Archived:
https://web.archive.org/web/2018073...s-femmes-trans-revoques-administration-trump/

Elle devait quitter Seattle, où elle vit aux États-Unis, pour se rendre en Suède, après avoir fait face à une série de menaces de mort publiées sur le site transphobe _Kiwi Farms. _

http://archive.md/Tc8Mw

But the group that did a ridiculous amount of investigative legwork into Rapp’s alleged illicit activities was not part of Gamergate at all, but from a little known forum site called Kiwi Farms. Launched in 2013, the site is devoted to making fun of people the users refer to as “Lolcows.” Lolcows are any person, usually not a public figure, who draws negative attention to themselves on the Internet in an amusing way, hence Alison Rapp. Users of Kiwi Farms have no agenda other than to dig up more information on active social media users and laugh about it. In fact, they find prominent Gamergaters as amusing as their radical feminist enemies.

Some of the users on Kiwi Farms would make great investigative journalists or opposition researchers if they spent their time productively.

The real problem with Kiwi Farms is that unlike Gamergate, they have no stated mission. They exist only to watch the world burn



Here's a bunch of foreign Chloe Sagal shit that mentions Kiwi Farms:

https://multiplayer.it/notizie/sviluppatrice-transgender-suicida-dopo-atti-cyberbullismo-201587.html

http://www.gamesvillage.it/6893880/chloe-sagal-homesick-tolta-la-vita-cyberbullismo/

https://www.eldesconcierto.cl/2018/...e-quita-la-vida-tras-ser-acosada-en-internet/

https://as.com/meristation/2018/06/28/noticias/1530208860_177023.html

https://www.gaymer.es/es/2018/06/chloesagal-suicidio/

https://news.rambler.ru/other/40169890-indi-razrabotchitsa-iz-ssha-prilyudno-sozhgla-sebya/

https://vgtimes.ru/news/49267-sozda...-za-travli-v-internete.-devushka-pogibla.html

https://rpp.pe/tecnologia/videojueg...os-se-suicida-tras-ciberacoso-noticia-1133225

https://www.cnnchile.com/mundo/conocida-creadora-de-videojuegos-se-suicido-en-publico_20180629/

https://www.eurogamer.it/articles/2...-chloe-sagal-creatrice-homesick-muore-suicida


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Feb 8, 2019)

Chronic Perturbator said:


> A translation of the lenta.ru quote, if anyone's wondering what do all those potato runes mean.
> 
> 
> Hilariously enough at the end of the article they advertise their Telegram channel with 'More dark and peculiar news in our Telegram channel, follow it!'. The article is in general toned critically of the Farms.


Guess, they don't know about "47%", like any other progressive media.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Feb 8, 2019)

Wait? People use this website to make fun of people? Shame on all of you!


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Feb 8, 2019)

Them.us

“Make no mistake, this was an intentional action by the State Department to withhold recognizing my gender,” says Askini, who was eventually granted a temporary two-year passport that allowed her to travel from her Seattle home to Sweden. The activist and executive director of Gender Justice Leagueneeded to leave Seattle, she says, after a series of death threats posted on the anti-trans website Kiwi Farms, as well as threats from local alt-right groups in the Pacific Northwest. She’d had her most recent passport for 10 years, but it was up for renewal.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.them.us/story/trans-women-state-department-passports/amp

Those death threats didn’t actually exist. Gee, how did something like that make it past what must have been an arduous fact-checking process?


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 8, 2019)

> I wanna give credit to: Kiwifarms and Memology101 for breaking this story. I also want to note that as some people may use betterhelp and it has helped them, do what you think is best for you. I am in no way criticizing therapy here.


----------



## XxxwernxxX (Feb 8, 2019)

TheMonkeyMan said:


> Them.us
> 
> “Make no mistake, this was an intentional action by the State Department to withhold recognizing my gender,” says Askini, who was eventually granted a temporary two-year passport that allowed her to travel from her Seattle home to Sweden. The activist and executive director of Gender Justice Leagueneeded to leave Seattle, she says, after a series of death threats posted on the anti-trans website Kiwi Farms, as well as threats from local alt-right groups in the Pacific Northwest. She’d had her most recent passport for 10 years, but it was up for renewal.
> 
> ...



Never mind the non existent death threats, since when are we anti-trans?


----------



## Fougaro (Feb 8, 2019)

Cool kitties club said:


> Wow nice to a positive shout out from the SPLC


It's only natural. Kiwi Farms is a pro-Israel site of peace after all.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 8, 2019)

Wake me up said:


> Kiwifarms is being investigated by the federal government as a hate group in connection with this incident and a number of other alleged malicious crimes.





> Kiwifarms is a website dedicated to harassing autistic trans women into dying by suicide.





> The author has chosen not to show responses on this story. You can still respond by clicking the response bubble.


Hmm comments have been disabled on this post.


----------



## UE 558 (Feb 8, 2019)

We need the "big shoutout to sean ranklin" guy to hold up a sign with the kf logo at wrestlemania


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Feb 8, 2019)

Alison Rapp
KF cited as source.
German gaming site (neutral to kiwi farms)
Link in that news report is to an archived page from KF:
https://archive.md/ccehN

Translation:
According to a user of the "Kiwi Farms" forum Alison Rapp has even a past in the red light milieu and act as a prostitute.



(Only Mention of KF.)
https://www.spieletipps.de/n_36252/
https://archive.md/yShbK


----------



## MG 620 (Feb 8, 2019)

XxxwernxxX said:


> Never mind the non existent death threats, since when are we anti-trans?



Correct, we're not anti-trans, we're anti-troon.


----------



## Chronic Perturbator (Feb 8, 2019)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> Guess, they don't know about "47%", like any other progressive media.


It's Russian media. Trans stuff isn't big here, and definitely wasn't back when the article was written. Besides, the more liberal editors and writers group left the site in 2014 following a firing of the head editor.
So, they're just retards or looked at what Forbes and such said and just trusted blindly, since it's a non-story meant to fill up the site, not exactly national news.

Found another article in Russian about Sagal's death.
https://360tv.ru/news/mir/transgendernaja-zhenschina-sgorela-izza-travli-v-ssha/
It's a news site I know nothing about, but the fact that they refer to _the Origonian _as the source already tells you a lot about the article. Kiwifarms is called a gaming forum and referred to as _Kiwi Farm._
Was there an unannounced, retconned name change? Did we buy out the neighbouring farm or something after Sagal's death?

Oh, and besides that there's been a couple of mentions of Farms on some reeee normie forums, but they're mostly unnoteworthy. Lots of comments going on about fags and trannies, a couple in support of Sagal, a couple against bullying, harassment and so on. I'm sure there's been some mentions of the Farms in the hyper-progressive parts of the Russian Internet, but I don't go there, so I'm not sure how to find that.


----------



## YayLasagna (Feb 8, 2019)

Burning Fanatic said:


>


Hold on, fucking Pewdiepie mentioned and thanked the farms?
Where's my ad revenue Felix?


----------



## Mender Bug (Feb 8, 2019)

Please tell me if any these have already been found, but here is what I found. Sorry if all I'm posting is duplicates.

The first article I found
The NewYorker- Mentioned as a Cyberbullying Hub
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/anna...e-daily-stormer-wander-the-digital-wilderness


> This wasn’t the first controversial Web site that Dias had abetted [Referencing the Daily Stormer]. Last year, on the Daily Kos, Margaret Pless called him out for hosting an infamous cyberbullying hub called Kiwi Farms, which, as she noted in a separate article for _New York_, “specializes in harassing people they perceive as being mentally ill or sexually deviant in some way.” The site has been associated with at least one target’s suicide. Pless told me that she had attempted to contact Dias multiple times without receiving a response. Later, though, Kiwi Farms apparently switched providers, quietly vacating Frantech’s servers.



I mainly found some articles talking about  William Edward Atchison.
Talks about Atchison and his online activity. Gives a paragraph about Kiwi Farms.


Spoiler: Daily Beast



https://www.thedailybeast.com/new-m...ecret-life-on-pro-trump-white-supremacy-sites


> On Kiwi Farms, a forum that describes itself as a place for “gossip and exploitation of the mentally handicapped for amusement purposes,” Atchison frequently posted commemorations of mass shooters. Two days before his own school shooting, under his username “Fuck You,” Atchison posted an explicit sexual reply endorsing Lindsay Kantha Souvannarath, a failed mass shooter from Halifax, Nova Scotia. (Atchison used a photo of Kiwi Farms administrator Josh Moon as his profile picture for Steam.)





Heres an SPLC article talking about Atchison which mentions Kiwi Farms, as an alt-right favored website.


Spoiler: SPLC



https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch...r’s-involvement-racist-alt-right-overwhelming


Another article talking about Atchison, which mentions he used Kiwi Farms.


Spoiler: Daily Times



https://www.daily-times.com/story/n...ing-investigation-william-atchison/513013002/


All 3 articles don't really talk about us in depth, but mentions us as either a cyberbullying and or alt-right website. I know the Daily Times talks about us, but could not find where.


----------



## Petronella (Feb 8, 2019)

I love how this forum has rules against we.ening or directly trolling cows but all these articles keep talking about "harassment campaigns" and cows being driven to suicide


----------



## OG 666 (Feb 8, 2019)

Dunno if this falls into the category of what you're looking for, but there is a change.org petition started by one "Yahel Eisenberg." It managed to get about 700 signatures in the past few months.


----------



## Petronella (Feb 8, 2019)

Gengar said:


> Dunno if this falls into the category of what you're looking for, but there is a change.org petition started by one "Yahel Eisenberg." It managed to get about 700 signatures in the past few months.
> View attachment 660401


Lmao Guru Gossip is the internet equivalent of old biddies at the salon talking shit while they get perms. They're about as "cyberbullies" as your grandma.


----------



## Haramburger (Feb 8, 2019)

Petronella said:


> I love how this forum has rules against I HAVE AUTISM PLEASE LAUGH AT ME or directly trolling cows but all these articles keep talking about "harassment campaigns" and cows being driven to suicide


I believe the KKK has public-facing rules or code of conduct regarding not harming minorities and simply spreading pamphlet info, but really you're expected to read between the lines and cover your tracks with plausible deniability. At least that's the argument they're trying to make for terrorist organizations like the Farms.


----------



## Desire Lines (Feb 8, 2019)

the chloe segal situation also gets a mention in this russian media article
https://lenta.ru/news/2018/07/06/studentlove
also maybe offtopic, but i decided to look through the biggest russian social media site VK and found out the chloe segal article is the first one to put the site on the radar there, so there is that


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 8, 2019)

This thread makes me smile.

It's hilarious to think how we cause the mass media to freak out with our existence.


----------



## OG 666 (Feb 8, 2019)

*Edit: I'll continue to add to this post if I find more. *

Vice: https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/neq9zx/whats-wrong-with-the-no-trans-dating-preference-debate


> It is especially dangerous for trans women who speak out against transphobia and abuse. The last time I wrote an article about transphobia, I was featured on Kiwifarms (a troll website dedicated to abusing, harassing, and embarrassing transgender folks and those who suffer from mental health issues). A group of aggrieved trolls dug up my Internet history, misgendered me, threatened me, and lamented that me and people like me should not exist.



Autostraddle: https://www.autostraddle.com/the-internet-is-leaving-queers-behind-387305/


> Queer and trans people (especially those who aren’t male or white) are disproportionately likely to be targeted by doxxing sites like kiwifarms or 8chan’s /baphomet/ board, whose users take advantage of the long trail of online history most of us now have to our names to track down and spread their targets’ personal information.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Feb 8, 2019)

Null said:


> Chloe Sagal



Ah, I remember her. Good times, good times. They say if the wind is blowing just right you can still smell the burning flesh.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Feb 8, 2019)

Chloe Sagal and the farms got an article in the Gaymer.com News site spanish edition some time ago:

https://www.gaymer.es/es/2018/06/chloesagal-suicidio/


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Feb 8, 2019)

KF really needs to stop slacking, otherwise we'll never get a sweet-ass nickname like "Internet Hate Machine" or the adage of "Hackers on Steroids".
Hell, at this pace, we won't even get frightened people hiding behind curtains and vans randomly blowing up.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Feb 8, 2019)

If the Kiwi Farms were truly alt-right we'd have banned @Cosmos, @AnOminous, and @Marvin forever ago. And probably @Super Collie and @Y2K Baby for funsies.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 8, 2019)

LocalFireDept said:


> If the Kiwi Farms were truly alt-right we'd have banned @Cosmos, @AnOminous, and @Marvin forever ago. And probably @Super Collie and @Y2K Baby for funsies.



It was a mistake not to ban @Y2K Baby for degeneracy, though.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Feb 8, 2019)

The definition of “far right” by media think pieces just keeps getting broader and broader.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 8, 2019)

LocalFireDept said:


> If the Kiwi Farms were truly alt-right we'd have banned @Cosmos, @AnOminous, and @Marvin forever ago. And probably @Super Collie and @Y2K Baby for funsies.


Kiwifarms is alt-comedy.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Feb 8, 2019)

Marvin said:


> Kiwifarms is alt-comedy.


Alt-comedy is just code for being actually funny


----------



## MrTroll (Feb 8, 2019)

LGBTQnews.com/trans-rights/347789/meet-joshua-moon-founder-webs-biggest-community-trans-activists


----------



## Ashenthorn (Feb 8, 2019)

JULAY said:


> *internet drama hub* Kiwi Farms










MrTroll said:


> LGBTQnews.com/trans-rights/347789/meet-joshua-moon-founder-webs-biggest-community-trans-activists



@Null 

Domain for Sale
LgbtqNews.com
$1,888 USD


----------



## MrTroll (Feb 8, 2019)

Ashenthorn said:


> Domain for Sale
> LgbtqNews.com
> $1,888 USD



Wow the site got shut down and then put up for sale in the 4 minutes between our posts, I knew the internet news business was in rough shape but that's crazy.


----------



## YayLasagna (Feb 8, 2019)

Ashenthorn said:


> @Null
> Domain for Sale
> LgbtqNews.com
> $1,888 USD



Unbelievable


----------



## Wake me up (Feb 8, 2019)

> take advantage of the long trail of online history most of us now have to our names to track down and spread their targets’ personal information



And yet, instead of learning anything from it, all these "journalists" instead write stories highly misjudging how effective we are, even though we are just highly autistic individuals whose highest merit is being able to copy-paste public stuff from other sites into our own and low-effort pretending we're cooler than 4chan  seriously, I haven't seen any mention in any of these articles to "maybe we should be more careful with what we put on the Internet", instead the conclusion is always "maybe we should tell nol he's one naughty bugger".


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (Feb 8, 2019)

Petronella said:


> I love how this forum has rules against I HAVE AUTISM PLEASE LAUGH AT ME or directly trolling cows but all these articles keep talking about "harassment campaigns" and cows being driven to suicide



Cool it with the implication that media outlets make things up for clicks or to drive a narrative


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Feb 8, 2019)

Didn't see this article posted yet:

https://hornet.com/stories/chloe-sagal-transphobic-bullying-two/


----------



## Someone in a Tree (Feb 8, 2019)

All these mentions and no one cares to point out that we lead the interwebs in quality shitposting.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 8, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> It was a mistake not to ban @Y2K Baby for degeneracy, though.


Says the fucking libtard.


----------



## ConspiracytoLaugh (Feb 8, 2019)

With all this news coverage it’s only a matter of time until we get our own “Who is this 4Chan?”


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Feb 8, 2019)

We got cited in a PhD thesis this year. We might get published in a peer reviewed academic journal soon! 

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kiwi-farms-cited-in-thesis-for-doctorate-of-philosophy.48341/


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Feb 8, 2019)

Who's that Thundercats sperg who's written a few letters to the editor about this place? Damned if I can remember his name. Dunno if he counts, but his local paper did publish them. Along with a glorious summary of Thundercats V. 2011, IIRC.

Edit: Peter Guerin, letters to the editor of the Post-Star (Glen Falls, NY)

Letter to the editor: We need tougher anti-bullying laws (05/04/2016)

Letter to the editor: Technology not to blame, people are (02/27/201


----------



## XxxwernxxX (Feb 8, 2019)

Wake me up said:


> And yet, instead of learning anything from it, all these "journalists" instead write stories highly misjudging how effective we are, even though we are just highly autistic individuals whose highest merit is being able to copy-paste public stuff from other sites into our own and low-effort pretending we're cooler than 4chan  seriously, I haven't seen any mention in any of these articles to "maybe we should be more careful with what we put on the Internet", instead the conclusion is always "maybe we should tell nol he's one naughty bugger".



Luckily for us, the answer is NEVER "Don't post embarrassing shit  on the internet!"

That said, I would have guess that someone somewhere would have thought about that.


----------



## wabbits (Feb 8, 2019)

@Mender Bug  beat me to it!

"The Neo-Nazis of the Daily Stormer Wander the Digital Wilderness"
by Talia Lavin (Twitter: @chick_in_kiev)
_The New Yorker,_ Jan. 7, 2018
original: https://www.newyorker.com/tech/anna...e-daily-stormer-wander-the-digital-wilderness
archive: http://archive.md/3NUZE

This wasn’t the first controversial Web site that [Francisco] Dias had abetted. Last year, on the Daily Kos, Margaret Pless called him out for hosting an infamous cyberbullying hub called Kiwi Farms, which, as she noted in a separate article for _New York_, “specializes in harassing people they perceive as being mentally ill or sexually deviant in some way.” The site has been associated with at least one target’s suicide. Pless told me that she had attempted to contact Dias multiple times without receiving a response. Later, though, Kiwi Farms apparently switched providers, quietly vacating Frantech’s servers.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Feb 8, 2019)

Here's a "Chloe" Sagal article from Oregon Live/the Oregonian (Portland's paper of record.) https://www.oregonlive.com/portland/2018/06/woman_who_set_self_on_fire_in.html



> She was an indie game developer know for creating the game Homesick. And in 2013, Sagal, a transgender woman, became the target of hate mob Kiwi Farms, an online group New Yorker magazine described as "the web's biggest community of stalkers" that "specializes in harassing people they perceive as being mentally ill or sexually deviant in some way."
> 
> The harassment began after it was revealed a crowdfunding campaign to raise money for Sagal to deal with metal poisoning was actually raising money for her gender surgery.
> 
> ...



And here's another SPLC bonus, with them quoting someone's Kiwifarms post:

https://www.splcenter.org/fighting-hate/extremist-files/individual/cody-rutledge-wilson


----------



## dysentery (Feb 8, 2019)

https://medium.com/@ynceiche/why-you-shouldnt-use-kiwi-farms-to-source-callouts-52df2aabbf62


> Something else worth noting is that LGBT people, especially trans women, are the site’s bread and butter when it comes to public mockery. KF does discuss a number of other topics, including MRAs and cosplay drama, but it disproportionately focuses on marginalized groups.


----------



## Nigonidas (Feb 8, 2019)

All of these articles remind me of how they described 4chan in 2007 and this is what comes to mind.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 8, 2019)

Nigonidas said:


> All of these articles remind me of how they described 4chan in 2007 and this is what comes to mind.
> View attachment 660848


Yeah but afterwards it got swamped with fucking normies and boomers.


----------



## Nigonidas (Feb 8, 2019)

Keystone said:


> Yeah but afterwards it got swamped with fucking normies and boomers.





 
*krshh* *sips* 
Let me tell you about pre-2007 4chan; now that was a quality Tibetan Basket Weaving forum.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Feb 8, 2019)

On the topic of that medium article, has anyone here ever heard any user refer to us as "k-farmers"?
Because I've been around for a while, and I have never heard this term applied by anyone from this site.
Kiwis, Farmers, shitposters, "fascist neo nazi incel rapist stalkers" if a cow is speaking, "you fucking speds" if Null is speaking, but "k-farmers" makes us sound like Korean pop fans.
Did they just make this up?


----------



## Someone in a Tree (Feb 9, 2019)

This site's mentions in the mainstream is going to break through the stratosphere once Redesigning Eva is published and becomes a generation defining work.


----------



## repentance (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm kind of partial to "internet drama hub", tbh.  We should rename one of our sub-forums to that.


----------



## Terrorist (Feb 9, 2019)

Wake me up said:


> And yet, instead of learning anything from it, all these "journalists" instead write stories highly misjudging how effective we are, even though we are just highly autistic individuals whose highest merit is being able to copy-paste public stuff from other sites into our own and low-effort pretending we're cooler than 4chan  seriously, I haven't seen any mention in any of these articles to "maybe we should be more careful with what we put on the Internet", instead the conclusion is always "maybe we should tell nol he's one naughty bugger".



Kf _doesn't do anything._ Literally the main rule here is to not touch the po.op. We're an aggregation, commentary, and shitposting site. We've kept up info when it might've been taken down otherwise but that's it. Like half the cows were doing stuff out in the open under their real names in the first place, and the other half left a pretty easy papertrail.


----------



## pwincess fwuffypants (Feb 9, 2019)

Terrorist said:


> Kf _doesn't do anything._



For a site that doesn't do anything, it certainly makes some people very very angry for the things that it does not do...


----------



## Beavis (Feb 9, 2019)

pwincess fwuffypants said:


> For a site that doesn't do anything, it certainly makes some people very very angry for the things that it does not do...


What everyone always fails to mention is KF simply chronicles what lolcows do in their own. Nothing is fabricated. We’re reporters and investigative journalists for lolcows. They get upset because they can’t shoah dumb shit they’ve done once it’s on KF. Vordrak is the best example.


----------



## Khorne Flakes (Feb 9, 2019)

Why can't we all admit we just want to make troons off themselves for our perverse amusement?


----------



## Marvin (Feb 9, 2019)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> On the topic of that medium article, has anyone here ever heard any user refer to us as "k-farmers"?
> Because I've been around for a while, and I have never heard this term applied by anyone from this site.
> Kiwis, Farmers, shitposters, "fascist neo nazi incel rapist stalkers" if a cow is speaking, "you fucking speds" if Null is speaking, but "k-farmers" makes us sound like Korean pop fans.
> Did they just make this up?


I want some journalists to try to do a story on kf by sneaking in.



 

"How do you do fellow k-farmers?"


Khorne Flakes said:


> Why can't we all admit we just want to make troons off themselves for our perverse amusement?


Nah, that prematurely ends the fun.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Feb 9, 2019)

Congratulations, Errverrlord @Null , you've hit the big time. You should be proud.


----------



## JULAY (Feb 9, 2019)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> On the topic of that medium article, has anyone here ever heard any user refer to us as "k-farmers"?
> Because I've been around for a while, and I have never heard this term applied by anyone from this site.
> Kiwis, Farmers, shitposters, "fascist neo nazi incel rapist stalkers" if a cow is speaking, "you fucking speds" if Null is speaking, but "k-farmers" makes us sound like Korean pop fans.
> Did they just make this up?


Here we see a K-Farmer hard at work, harvesting the first K of the season:


----------



## OG 666 (Feb 9, 2019)

btw, for those of you who enjoy this thread - just a reminder that we have a dedicated KF Reviews Thread.


----------



## Chronic Perturbator (Feb 9, 2019)

Keystone said:


> Yeah but afterwards it got swamped with fucking normies and boomers.


The implication of this is that the Farms will get a massive influx of boomers and normies eventually.
All the better, imagine all the threads about morons who put themselves as their profile pic.


Marvin said:


> I want some journalists to try to do a story on kf by sneaking in.
> 
> View attachment 661061
> 
> "How do you do fellow k-farmers?"


inb4 they use their company e-mail for the account here.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Feb 9, 2019)

XxxwernxxX said:


> Never mind the non existent death threats, since when are we anti-trans?



As usual when people say things like this Nietzsche springs to mind

https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/7529217-there-is-nothing-very-odd-about-lambs-disliking-birds-of


> "There is nothing very odd about lambs disliking birds of prey, but this is no reason for holding it against large birds of prey that they carry off lambs. And when the lambs whisper among themselves, 'These birds of prey are evil, and does this not give us a right to say that whatever of the opposite of a bird of prey must be good?', there is nothing intrinsically wrong with such an argument - though the birds of prey will look somewhat quizzically and say, 'We have nothing against these good lambs; in fact, we love them; nothing tastes better than a tender lamb.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Feb 9, 2019)

pwincess fwuffypants said:


> For a site that doesn't do anything, it certainly makes some people very very angry for the things that it does not do...


The truth hurts sometimes


----------



## drain (Feb 9, 2019)

first and last time ever i'll get even close to be mentioned in forbes


----------



## Hakurei Zero (Feb 9, 2019)

https://medium.com/s/story/the-fan-who-sued-taylor-swift-6c352e325f0d


> Questionable as these accounts may be, there is a grain of truth to Greer’s fear of being stalked. Greer has attracted a small but devoted fanbase of sorts: an online following that finds his antics perversely fascinating. A thread devoted to Greer on Kiwi Farms, a forum that documents the lives of notable eccentrics, currently runs 1,181 pages. It’s Kiwi Farms that has been responsible for indexing many of Greer’s most off-putting comments, including one memorable Facebook post in which Greer suggests that Swift’s “fat ass, pig faced” mother should die of cancer so Swift can learn proper empathy for the disabled.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Feb 9, 2019)

this is mainly about gamers but we make an appearance

https://www.dailydot.com/unclick/gamers-rise-up-meme/


----------



## Billy_Sama (Feb 9, 2019)

This site is more about being player haters than hate.


----------



## Medicated (Feb 9, 2019)

Terrorist said:


> Kf _doesn't do anything._ Literally the main rule here is to not touch the po.op. We're an aggregation, commentary, and shitposting site. We've kept up info when it might've been taken down otherwise but that's it. Like half the cows were doing stuff out in the open under their real names in the first place, and the other half left a pretty easy papertrail.



KF is virtually crowdsourced internet news with crowdsourced curation and peer analysis.  This website is a better information source than 90% of the "news" websites out there that have paid ad's.  And blows wikipedia out of the water when it comes to covering e-celeb persons of interest, since wikipedia makes sure only its fans and PR people curate their wiki article.

I wonder how many people who produce content actually get leads from kiwifarms, ED, and the like, because trying to actually properly document something is actually quite hard in this day in age, with websites being 90% opinion, wikipedia being a PC-friendly reference source for Buzzfeed, Salon, and advocate groups.  I'm finding more often I'm getting information that is a google hit from an archive.md page or something similar, since the first rule these days is to scrub your internet footprint if you want to hide your past.


----------



## Someone in a Tree (Feb 9, 2019)

I can't wait for the Oscar winning movie they make in 10 years about this site's efforts to dox the dogfuckers. Looking forward to seeing Ryan Reynolds visiting every local ice cream parlor to find some leads. A modern day Spotlight.


----------



## buymygame (Feb 10, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> The definition of “far right” by media think pieces just keeps getting broader and broader.


Quantity over quality.


----------



## plastic holic (Feb 10, 2019)

Null said:


> Kiwi Farms, the Web’s Biggest Community of Stalkers



That cannot be a real headline.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Feb 10, 2019)

plastic holic said:


> That cannot be a real headline.



It makes us sound like 'There's Something About Mary'.


----------



## Busty Lady (Feb 10, 2019)

Why is anyone that doesn't take it up the ass from SJW hitpiece rags consider the "alt-right"?  How dare you be anything but 150% politically correct all time, you RACISTS?!

And you know now that I think of it, why is kiwi farms always depicted as this den of creepy Internet bully stalkers?  The majority of posts on this site are reporting's of lolcow happenings and reactions to them.  How is lolcow culture in anyway different then celebrity gossip culture?


----------



## FriendlyNeighborhoodDaddy (Feb 10, 2019)

Nothing will top some Medium.com writer solemnly defining "tard cum" for the uninitiated.

But there seem to be to be two major trends in writing an article on KF:

1.) If we don't like you, you're "far-right" (just pretend the threads on Milo, Zyklon Ben and Richard Spencer don't exist)

2.) Say anything mean about a troon, no matter how vile they are as an individual, you're "transphobic".


----------



## buymygame (Feb 10, 2019)

BustyLady said:


> why is kiwi farms always depicted as this den of creepy Internet bully stalkers?


For the same reason 4chan is a single entity that hacks poor innocents and stops blacks from entering the local pool with an A4 piece of paper.

They don't like it so they explain it in such a way that it deters others from even thinking of laying their eyes on it.


----------



## Dysnomia (Feb 10, 2019)

GarthMarenghisDankplace said:


> We got cited in a PhD thesis this year. We might get published in a peer reviewed academic journal soon!
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kiwi-farms-cited-in-thesis-for-doctorate-of-philosophy.48341/



Ah yes. I remember that. I knew I'd make my mark in the world of academics someday.


----------



## Someone in a Tree (Feb 10, 2019)

BustyLady said:


> How is lolcow culture in anyway different then celebrity gossip culture?


The subjects of our conversations are a lot uglier.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Feb 11, 2019)

FriendlyNeighborhoodDaddy said:


> Nothing will top some Medium.com writer solemnly defining "tard cum" for the uninitiated.
> 
> But there seem to be to be two major trends in writing an article on KF:
> 
> ...


If you were here during the Sluthate thread, we were the opposite. 
KF was a pack of blue pilled liberal cucktards white knighting the feminist agenda and defending the left.

See, that’s the thing. We’re not the alt right, and we’re not communists, and we’re not centrists or liberals or conservatives or transphobes or cultural marxists. We’re accused of all these things by different groups, but the end result of every objection is “they aren’t me”.
We pick on /pol/ and Sluthate and incels, so we’re bluepilled feminists.
We pick on the rat king, so we’re alt right fascists.

The real beauty of KF is that we are here to piss in your cornflakes regardless of who you are or what you believe in. It’s not a function of politics, it’s a function of being contrarian assholes looking for a laugh. 
The idea that we do this for fun is unconscionable and scary, so cows have to ascribe some great meaning to it all.
The reality is that there is no Santa Claus, we don’t give a shit to begin with, and we’re doing it for the sake of starting some shit.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 11, 2019)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> The idea that we do this for fun is unconscionable and scary, so cows have to ascribe some great meaning to it all.



The fact that they're laughable idiots and a joke to us all is literally inconceivable to them.  We must be some vast conspiracy opposed to whatever their ideology is because whatever stupid shit they're doing that got our attention is just so very fucking important.


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 11, 2019)

You guys speak for yourselves, I'm doing this for communism.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Feb 11, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> We must be some vast conspiracy opposed to whatever their ideology is because whatever stupid shit they're doing that got our attention is just so very fucking important.



That hilarious moment when they stop naming the Jew and start naming us.


----------



## UtopiaGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> The reality is that there is no Santa Claus, we don’t give a shit to begin with, and we’re doing it for the sake of starting some shit.



TBH, I was kind of sad to learn the truth about Santa.  All that time I spent, trying to be good, all for _nothing!_


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 11, 2019)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> The idea that we do this for fun is unconscionable and scary, so cows have to ascribe some great meaning to it all.


Wait so we aren't trying to stop reddit trannies from playing video games


----------



## CatParty (Mar 1, 2019)

Politics are tearing tech companies apart, says new survey
					

archived 1 Mar 2019 12:56:37 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Silicon Valley lends itself to political stereotypes–called overly progressive by conservatives and overly conservative by progressives. A new survey of 1,924 tech workers around the U.S. indicates that neither view is quite right but why both are so prominent.
In the poll of workers across the tech industry, conducted by survey company Morning Consult and commissioned by the conservative-leaning nonprofit Lincoln Network, about a quarter of respondents identified as having very strong views (14% left, 11% right). A third called themselves moderate, and equal shares (18% each) identified as mainstream liberal or conservative. Just 3% identified as libertarian, challenging a stereotype of tech bro culture.
Among those surveyed, 45% say that their company promotes a political agenda. That leaning tends to be toward the left, with 48% of respondents saying their company has a clear liberal agenda, as opposed to the 38% who reported a conservative agenda.




Whether they agree or disagree with their company’s politics, fear about ideological conflicts with colleagues runs across all political groups: very liberal, liberal, moderate, conservative, very conservative, and libertarian.

Nearly half of employees at companies with political agendas said their ideological views impacted their ability to work. At companies perceived to have a political agenda, 63% of workers said that ridicule in the workplace is commonplace if you disagree with a colleague, while only 21% said that happens at their apolitical companies.
Two thirds of participants worked at privately held tech companies, and a third at publicly traded ones. Among the biggest companies were Amazon, Apple, AT&T, Dell, Facebook, Google, Intel, Microsoft, Qualcomm, Salesforce, Samsung, and Twitter. Among those who took part, 84% worked in a technical role, 75% identified as male, and 49% were between 30 and 44 years old.


Lincoln leans conservative: Its leaders have been active in Republican politics, and they launched the survey effort in 2017 “to collect data on potential anti-conservative bias in Silicon Valley.” Still, it claims to have no influence on the data itself. “Morning Consult, as an independent party, collected all of the quantitative data,” says Lincoln cofounder Garrett Johnson, who worked for Florida governor Jeb Bush and Senator Richard Lugar of Indiana. 

Lincoln also conducted an online survey of a few dozen tech workers to solicit opinions and anecdotes, similar to its contentious survey from 2017-2018. Some of those quotes pepper Lincoln’s report on the Morning Consult survey. “I am happy, with the exception of my time at work where I feel like the choices I have made in my beliefs label me as stupid, a bigot, deplored, and more . . . ” one anonymous tech worker wrote. “I am coming to the conclusion that we cannot live or work together any longer.”
In an op-ed for Fox News on Thursday, Johnson echoed his previous complaints about bias against conservatives in tech, saying the new data “confirm a stunning level of viewpoint intolerance in the tech community,” and “reveal an epidemic of polarization and intolerance in Silicon Valley and the broader tech community [that] presents an important opportunity for tech leadership to cultivate a culture of viewpoint inclusion.”
But I’ve also interviewed a handful or workers from major tech companies–on and off the record–over the past year, who have provided some insight on the results that are more nuanced than Johnson’s focus on bias. And when I spoke with a few survey respondents who agreed to an interview, I found their stories of discrimination less severe than appeared in the short comments gathered by Lincoln Network. Still, they do see their workplaces as much more friendly to colleagues who are openly left than even a bit conservative. (Workers spoke on condition of anonymity due to concern about backlash from colleagues.)


“Most people will make choices about how they’re going to talk about politics based on the culture and based on their management,” says a Microsoft engineer who identifies as libertarian. “Some people make the choice that they don’t care at all, and they think their management won’t care, and they’re very open about it. Other people look at it in terms of risk and reward and pick various levels of engagement based on that.”

Perhaps no big company has a more contentious environment than Google, which brims with online forums for discussion and debate, including an internal social network and a meme generator. There is also a profusion of lightly moderated or un-moderated discussion lists where a few enthusiastic members post prodigiously, such as “politics,” “industryinfo,” and “eng-misc” (nicknamed “cringe-misc” by some).
James Damore, the erstwhile Google engineer who authored the highly controversial “Ideological Echo Chamber” memo that many saw as questioning the innate ability of women to be engineers, created a list called pc-harmful-discuss. The discussion group lived on after he was fired in August 2017, with no one in control, says a former Googler.
This dovetails with one fascinating finding in the survey. Overwhelming majorities of all political orientations–between 87% (very conservative) and 95% (libertarian) agreed that “companies in general should foster a diversity of viewpoints.” But groups with the strongest viewpoints also agreed most with the statement, “companies should terminate employees when they express offensive views _outside_ the workplace.” (Emphasis added.) That was true for 52% of very conservative employees and 62% of very liberal employees in the survey.


Absent in these theoretical questions are the details of how dirty some debates inside companies can get–at least at Google, where internal discussions were leaked to radical media and trolls in 2017.

*“I and seven other Google employees were publicly blamed by individuals, such as Milo Yiannopoulos, for James Damore’s firing, and that resulted in death threats,” says Liz Fong-Jones, an 11-year Google employee who recently left the company. Fong-Jones is transgender, and was already a target of the anonymous online community Kiwi Farms, which specializes in trolling and defaming members of the trans community.
“That’s obviously very bad,” says a right-leaning Google engineer who opposed Damore’s firing, but agrees with Google’s progressives on some other issues. “[I am] appalled at the $90 million payout for Andy Rubin and all the sexual harassment going on with Google,” he says. Rubin received the payout when terminated for charges of sexual misconduct, part of a larger pattern among Google execs revealed in a 2018 New York Times exposé.
In addition, the engineer was against Project Dragonfly, a censored and monitored search product for the Chinese market, but not Project Maven, an AI contract with the U.S. military–also opposed by Google progressives. That left him with a dilemma: Opposition to Maven was mentioned in an employee petition against Dragonfly. “I really wanted to sign this petition, but Project Maven is why I didn’t,” he says.*

*FEARS VS. REPERCUSSIONS*
There are prominent cases of employees on the progressive side, such as Liz Fong-Jones, facing repercussions for their political or ideological speech–from fellow employees, and from management, based on voluminous reporting in _Wired_, _Gizmodo_, _The Intercept_, and others.
On the other side, I’ve spoken with many conservatives over the past year who fear retaliation from their progressive-leaning coworkers and management–be it firings, negative performance reviews, or other measures. But I’ve not found clear-cut cases to back up these fears. Often people say only that they know someone who is affected.
Secondhand accounts show up in the Lincoln Network/Morning Consult survey, too. At agenda-driven companies, very conservative people were most likely (48%) to agree with the statement: “I know someone who did not pursue or left a career in tech because of perceived ideological conflicts with their company.” (Very liberal was the second-highest group of employees who agreed, at 39%.)
Some participants in Lincoln’s Survey Monkey poll reported instances of people being fired or hired solely based on politics, but none were available or willing to speak with me. One who did talk told the story of a Microsoft employee who was harassed at work over her husband’s politics. When we discussed it, he explained, “I think it was more of an individual thing. I think there was one particularly rowdy person in general.”
That doesn’t mean there isn’t discrimination against conservatives in tech, but neither the survey nor my conversations have been able to pinpoint it. A question I’d love to see in a future survey is whether participants feel they have _personally_ suffered repercussions for their views.
*MANAGEMENT SETS THE TONE*
Another key divide is between those companies whose leadership jumps into the political and ideological fray and those that at least try to stay out. According to the Lincoln Network/Morning Consult survey, 91% of employees at companies that workers describe as nonpolitical feel they can work in peace. Whereas at companies that employees describe as promoting a political agenda, 49% of employees feel that their ideological views affect their ability to do their jobs.

It’s hard for tech companies to stay out of politics completely, especially as they work on controversial government contracts. Google has learned this the hard way, as has Microsoft. Last summer, the software giant faced an employee petition against its cloud computing contract with U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement.

Now it faces a likely bigger employee backlash over a contractto sell its HoloLens augmented reality headsets to the U.S. military. Opponents, known as Microsoft Workers 4 Good, report collecting hundreds of signatures in an open letter demanding the company cancel the contract and cease developing weapons technologies, among other measures.
It seems that conflicts like these will keep happening, but they may not tear a company apart. “I don’t think most people are looking to pick a fight at the professional level, in ways that would affect people’s careers over politics at Microsoft,” says the libertarian engineer. Leadership, he says, tries to stay out of employee debates, unless they blow up and “go viral.” Of course, sometimes they do.

Even companies with strong political agendas at the top might be able to minimize conflict, however. Salesforce and its iconic cofounder and co-CEO Marc Benioff are undeniably political. Between them, Benioff and Salesforce contributed more than $7 million to a San Francisco ballot initiative, Proposition C, that aims to raise about $300 million per year through a new tax on large businesses in the company’s hometown. Benioff went to social media war with fellow billionaires who opposed the proposition, notably Square and Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey. That’s merely one example.
“We had a lot of pictures of Hillary Clinton on the walls,” says a Salesforce engineer who also identifies as libertarian. (That said, Salesforce also angered progressives by refusing to cancel a cloud-services contract with U.S. Customs and Border Protection.)
“Everybody knows what I’m into. I’m very outspoken on Facebook, but I try not to bring it to work,” he says.
Despite his philosophical differences with management, the engineer says he hasn’t felt any repercussions at work for his views. And he concedes that Salesforce leadership is trying to appear more welcoming to people with different political views and ideologies, especially as it has expanded in more conservative cities like Indianapolis. “I’ll give them a B-minus,” he says of the company’s effort.


----------



## Sir Gawain (Mar 1, 2019)

CatParty said:


> *“I and seven other Google employees were publicly blamed by individuals, such as Milo Yiannopoulos, for James Damore’s firing, and that resulted in death threats,” says Liz Fong-Jones, an 11-year Google employee who recently left the company. Fong-Jones is transgender, and was already a target of the anonymous online community Kiwi Farms, which specializes in trolling and defaming members of the trans community.
> “That’s obviously very bad,” says a right-leaning Google engineer who opposed Damore’s firing, but agrees with Google’s progressives on some other issues. “[I am] appalled at the $90 million payout for Andy Rubin and all the sexual harassment going on with Google,” he says. Rubin received the payout when terminated for charges of sexual misconduct, part of a larger pattern among Google execs revealed in a 2018 New York Times exposé.
> In addition, the engineer was against Project Dragonfly, a censored and monitored search product for the Chinese market, but not Project Maven, an AI contract with the U.S. military–also opposed by Google progressives. That left him with a dilemma: Opposition to Maven was mentioned in an employee petition against Dragonfly. “I really wanted to sign this petition, but Project Maven is why I didn’t,” he says.*


So that* individual* from Google said "Forget about that guy we fired, those dang dirty trolls were bullying me!" Alright cool.


----------



## Remove Goat (Mar 9, 2019)

There was a Crocels News article about Josh that covered the legality of the Farms.

*Joshua Moon questioned over legal status of Kiwi Farms*


Joshua Moon, the cyberbully behind the Kiwi Farms website, is facing questions of the legal status of his activities following allegations his websites have been involved in encouraging the suicide of teenagers and celebrating them afterwards.




TROLL: Joshua Conner Moon is an Internet troll who goes by the name of Null. He runs his websites in the name of Lolcow LLC. Courtesy: Matthew Hopkins.
Joshua Conner Moon trades as Lolcow LLC, perhaps to shield liability. But as a spokesperson for the Florida Divisions of Corporationsexplains, Lolcow LLC has be be trading a corporation to enjoy the benefits of limited liability. “_If an individual holds them self out to be a Corporation/LLC and they are not, they are liable severally and individually for any claim against the business name,_” the spokesperson said.
Concerns have been raised as to whether Joshua Moon is liable for corporate manslaughter, having boasted about driving a member of the public to suicide. One commentator explained how Joshua Conner Moon and his associates groomed a teenager into meeting them offline. “_They pretended to want to be someone to date her (the teenager) to the point of actually making a physical date with her in person and wearing wires,_” they said about those who form part of websites hosted by Lolcow LLC. “_I say Lolcow, but that also goes for Kiwi Farms, CWCki Forums, or whatever, because as far as I’m concerned it is the same group of people._”
It would appear therefore that under the law of Florida, that even though Joshua Conner Moon is running his Kiwi Farm through a corporation, he is still personally liable for any illegal actions he allows to be committed. “_Obviously someone would be ill advised to conduct business in this manner,_” the spokesperson from the Florida Division of Corporations explained, stressing that if anyone has a personal dispute with a business that is wilfully committing illegal acts that they can “_certainly can bring this point out in any legal documents and a court can determine what can be done legally_.”


Webarchive
archive.md
Direct link


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 9, 2019)

Remove Goat said:


> There was a Crocels News article about Josh that covered the legality of the Farms.
> 
> *Joshua Moon questioned over legal status of Kiwi Farms*
> 
> ...


The amount of things wrong with this article is astounding.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 9, 2019)

Remove Goat said:


> There was a Crocels News article about Josh that covered the legality of the Farms.



The personal website of a lolcow isn't "media."


----------



## CatchFire (Mar 16, 2019)

‘Buffed up’ weirdo: Accused gunman’s neighbours speak
					

EXCLUSIVE




					www.news.com.au
				





> On a forum called Kiwifarms, its writer is lambasted for “neo Nazi fappery that has been on the internet for decades” and for “unoriginal” and “pathetic” ideology.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 16, 2019)

Nobody4353 said:


> ‘Buffed up’ weirdo: Accused gunman’s neighbours speak
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ...



It was one of @Judge Holden's.


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 17, 2019)

Nobody4353 said:


> ‘Buffed up’ weirdo: Accused gunman’s neighbours speak
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ...





AnOminous said:


> It was one of @Judge Holden's.


Feh, they totally left out the part where I called him a nigger in that post. Fake news.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Mar 17, 2019)

http://www.digitaljournal.com/tech-...s-beyond-major-media-platforms/article/545522


> The troll haven Kiwi Farms links to a BitTorrent file of the New Zealand massacre video. This does not require hosting of any kind of central platform


https://www.dailydot.com/layer8/8chan-christchurch-mosque-shooter-gamergate/


> Almost every thread [on 8chan] was GG-related starting out, which makes sense given the timing,” @voidgndr told the Daily Dot. “A lot of people just mocking SJWs and stuff, the kind of shit you see on [internet stalking forum Kiwi Farms] today. A LOT of doxing too. It was vicious, I mean, but it was honestly probably the tamest it ever was, insane as it is to say that. […] Like, they were still literal fucking Nazis, but they at least downplayed it.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 17, 2019)

Burgers in the ass said:


> https://www.dailydot.com/layer8/8chan-christchurch-mosque-shooter-gamergate/





> Ana Valens


Every fucking time.


----------



## CatchFire (Mar 18, 2019)

*Questions about policing online hate are much bigger than Facebook and YouTube*








						Questions about policing online hate are much bigger than Facebook and YouTube
					

Small sites pose complicated questions about stopping hate




					www.theverge.com
				





> As of this afternoon, the troll haven Kiwi Farms was linking to a BitTorrent file of the video — something that doesn’t require hosting on any kind of central platform.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 18, 2019)

An near-libelous article has come out from an Australian news site in response to dear leader refusing to dox his users, though that's not how the article puts it. 








						Incels refuse to surrender data on Christchurch terror accused
					

The American operator of a controversial website has smacked down a request by New Zealand police to hand over data linked to posts and video links that appeared on the site as the Christchurch terrorist attack unfolded.




					www.news.com.au
				



[Archive]


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 18, 2019)

Bitch I literally found this site searching for shit making fun of incels and found that thread


----------



## User names must be unique (Mar 18, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> An near-libelous article has come out from an Australian news site in response to dear leader refusing to dox his users, though that's not how the article puts it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.reddit.com/r/Fuckthealt...ight_incel_circle_jerk_kiwi_farms_refuses_to/ 

https://www.reddit.com/r/GamerGhazi/comments/b2hgwl/kiwi_farms_refuses_to_surrender_data_linked_to/ 

reddit threads on this piece are... well they're something.


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 18, 2019)

User names must be unique said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Fuckthealt...ight_incel_circle_jerk_kiwi_farms_refuses_to/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/GamerGhazi/comments/b2hgwl/kiwi_farms_refuses_to_surrender_data_linked_to/
> 
> reddit threads on this piece are... well they're something.


lmao the retards think Null still lives in the US


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 18, 2019)

User names must be unique said:


> reddit threads on this piece are... well they're something.


Holy shit, you're not kidding:


----------



## Begemot (Mar 19, 2019)

This was published 45 minutes ago Eastern seaboard Australian time. News.com.au is an amagamation of the Murdoch Press' papers in Australia so it might have a big impact as they're 2/3rds of what is essentially a press duopoly.

https://www.news.com.au/technology/...t/news-story/46d3c925ef84b24dde6194c42b3c2241


----------



## Desire Lines (Mar 20, 2019)

oh shit we made it on daily mail
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...t-New-Zealand-police.html?ito=social-facebook


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Mar 20, 2019)

The Daily Mail said:
			
		

> He is reportedly a Trump supporter and is known for his anti-feminist and alt-right views, according to news.com.au.



Also, you should've given them a better picture of yourself if they reached out to you @Null


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 20, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Also, you should've given them a better picture of yourself if they reached out to you @Null



The one with 'PAEDO' superimposed over his forehead.


----------



## CWCissey (Mar 20, 2019)

>When all this turns out to be a cunning plan by Nullkins to get some normie adbux.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 20, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> The one with 'PAEDO' superimposed over his forehead.



I've always liked this.


----------



## stets (Apr 2, 2019)

There’s a long piece from Vox Media’s The Verge today  that references Kiwi Farms multiple times.  https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/2/1...ofield-lie-schizophrenia-exploitation-privacy

We’re “a lively forum for deep internet gossip” apparently - an oddly accurate description for once.


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 2, 2019)

stets said:


> There’s a long piece from Vox Media’s The Verge today  that references Kiwi Farms multiple times.  https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/2/1...ofield-lie-schizophrenia-exploitation-privacy
> 
> We’re “a lively forum for deep internet gossip” apparently - an oddly accurate description for once.


Oh but of course....

When we shit talk people they dont like we are just a puckish band of rogues gossiping about the neer-do-wells of the world.

When we shit talk people they like, we are the most extreme fringe of the neo nazi insurgency and need to be arrested and executed en masse for crimes against humanity.

Amazing how Blobbenfuhrer's maxim of "no bad tactics, only bad targets" still defines these shithacks to a tee.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 3, 2019)

stets said:


> There’s a long piece from Vox Media’s The Verge today  that references Kiwi Farms multiple times.  https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/2/1...ofield-lie-schizophrenia-exploitation-privacy
> 
> We’re “a lively forum for deep internet gossip” apparently - an oddly accurate description for once.








i also archived it for you for when cows bombard verge and they have to change us from being lively 









						How Susan Schofield’s family YouTube channel became a nightmare - The…
					

archived 3 Apr 2019 11:49:41 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Apr 24, 2019)

https://www.dailydot.com/irl/healsluts-queer-kink-gaming/ (written by Ana Valens)





> Yet it’s not uncommon to still see players express disgust toward Overwatch’s kinkier players. Just take a peek at the online stalking forum Kiwi Farms, where one mod mocked r/HealSluts by declaring “these people are serious about this shit.”
> 
> “Jesus Christ, what the fuck,” another Kiwi Farms user replied. “We’re hitting degeneracy levels that shouldn’t even be possible.”


----------



## Pixy (Apr 25, 2019)

There's a wikipedia article about the farms, now.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiwi_Farms

I'm just as surprised as you are that the alleged tranny suicides that we're somehow responsible for aren't mentioned. Probably because of someone from here.



It's a significant improvement over the original heavily biased article made by a wikipedia user called "Feminist".




We're probably going to get an influx of Boomers and Zoomers, now, since we're "mainstream". I guess Chris got the wikipedia fame that he always wanted, except now there'll be a constant influx of \/\/EENS trying to troll him.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 25, 2019)

Sackity said:


> There's a wikipedia article about the farms, now.
> View attachment 737777
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiwi_Farms
> 
> ...



I lol'd at the description of Vordy as a yellow journalist.


----------



## Immortal Technique (May 28, 2019)

We're even creating businesses:








						This startup provides health insurance against online harassment
					

Leigh Honeywell and Logan Dean have raised a million dollars for a new business, Tall Poppy, that helps companies protect employees against trolls and hackers.




					www.fastcompany.com
				




"And Twitter is peewee league in comparison to virulent hate communities on platforms like 4chan, 8chan, and Kiwi Farms."


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (May 28, 2019)

Immortal Technique said:


> We're even creating businesses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People still buying that the farms is the reason Chloe decided to off themselves? It’s current and google is a thing, use it.


----------



## CWCissey (May 28, 2019)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> People still buying that the farms is the reason Chloe decided to off themselves? It’s current and google is a thing, use it.



B-B-But MUH NARRATIVE!


----------



## Wake me up (May 28, 2019)

Immortal Technique said:


> platforms like 4chan, 8chan, and Kiwi Farms


I resent being put last in that list - our expert shitposting is at least 80% superior to that of the next-leading website!


----------



## CWCissey (May 28, 2019)

Wake me up said:


> I resent being put last in that list - our expert shitposting is at least 80% superior to that of the next-leading website!



We're the preferred brand of 8 out of 10 Cat Parties!


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jun 10, 2019)

'Independent mainstream newspaper" harassing Brendan Eich (Co-founder - CEO of Brave) on twitter to get you deplatformed on Brave. He isn't having it:
Part 1 (it's a long thread)

Part 2:









						BrendanEich on Twitter: "Repeating yourself does not prove your charg…
					

archived 10 Jun 2019 20:28:27 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jun 10, 2019)

Immortal Technique said:


> 'Independent mainstream newspaper" harassing Brendan Eich (Co-founder - CEO of Brave) on twitter to get you deplatformed on Brave. He isn't having it:


"Your repetititious tweets are not helpful, even if they make you feel important."


----------



## I Love Beef (Jun 10, 2019)

Don't worry Null! I'm very sure a newsource I'm trailing will give you props soon enough. Soon enough.....


----------



## Great Dane (Jun 10, 2019)

Immortal Technique said:


> 'Independent mainstream newspaper" harassing Brendan Eich (Co-founder - CEO of Brave) on twitter to get you deplatformed on Brave. He isn't having it:
> Part 1 (it's a long thread)
> View attachment 794504
> Part 2:
> ...



If it hasn't been posted yet, I think this is the actual article











						Brave? Or enablers of Nazis?
					

Brave software, providers of ‘safe web browsers’ are the latest tech company to face our collective ire for their continuing support of nazi incel forum Kiwi Farms and their fascist fol…




					samambreen.wordpress.com
				



http://archive.md/UyoJQ
Facebook mention:











						Log In or Sign Up to View
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com
				



http://archive.md/DHzh1
Some of the website's most 'popular posts'.




EDIT: Seems like the author of the article has a thread here.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Jun 10, 2019)

Great Dane said:


> If it hasn't been posted yet, I think this is the actual article
> View attachment 794967
> 
> 
> ...


Is this Sammy trying to be a journalist again?
EDIT: Lol nevermind, answered my own question. That link to Sam's blog almost certainly means that the person behind "Spotlight Newspaper" is Sammy(f) or Sammy(m). The only question now if if this is Sammy(f)'s independent scheme or if Vordy is using her as a puppet again.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 10, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> Is this Sammy trying to be a journalist again?
> EDIT: Lol nevermind, answered my own question. That link to Sam's blog almost certainly means that the person behind "Spotlight Newspaper" is Sammy(f) or Sammy(m). The only question now if if this is Sammy(f)'s independent scheme or if Vordy is using her as a puppet again.



Isn't that cunt banned from Twitter?


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Jun 10, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Isn't that cunt banned from Twitter?


Yes, and it would be a shame if she were reported for ban evasion :^). Of course, twitter staff are retarded and getting them to ban an alt that isn't literally called "my_backup_account_lol" can be difficult.


----------



## GethN7 (Jun 11, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> Is this Sammy trying to be a journalist again?
> EDIT: Lol nevermind, answered my own question. That link to Sam's blog almost certainly means that the person behind "Spotlight Newspaper" is Sammy(f) or Sammy(m). The only question now if if this is Sammy(f)'s independent scheme or if Vordy is using her as a puppet again.



Either way, Eich clearly has a brain and sees this bullshit for what it is.

Also, given why he started Brave, this sort of pressure tactic is doomed to fail,  he's clearly not stupid enough to act on the blind rage of butthurt morons citing incestuous bullshit, he's got fucked over by that sort of thing if memory serves.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 11, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> Either way, Eich clearly has a brain and sees this bullshit for what it is.
> 
> Also, given why he started Brave, this sort of pressure tactic is doomed to fail,  he's clearly not stupid enough to act on the blind rage of butthurt morons citing incestuous bullshit, he's got fucked over by that sort of thing if memory serves.



I don't think he likes screeching lynch mobs of nutjobs much considering one drove him out of Mozilla.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 19, 2019)

What Bianca Devins’ Brutal Murder Tells Us About Male Entitlement And Misogyny
					

When images of a 17-year-old budding Instagram influencer's slain body were shared online earlier this week, some corners of the internet reacted with morbid glee. She got what she deserved, they said. She'd reaped what she had sewn.




					www.oxygen.com
				












						What Bianca Devins’ Murder Tells Us About Male Entitlement, Misogyny …
					

archived 19 Jul 2019 11:42:42 UTC




					archive.fo
				




When images of a 17-year-old budding Instagram influencer's slain body were shared online earlier this week, some corners of the internet reacted with morbid glee. She got what she deserved, they said. She'd reaped what she had sewn.
For them, Bianca Devins wasn't a beloved daughter or sister. She wasn't a student planning to study psychology in college. She wasn't a person who enjoyed gaming or music and sharing those interests with others online. Perhaps she wasn't a person at all. Devins' death, allegedly at the hands of a 21-year-old named Brandon Clark who she'd met online and had been seeing, and the reaction to it in those fringe web groups point to a rot within certain segments of male culture, domestic violence experts say — one based on entitlement and a fundamental misogyny. 
Devins' death hit the internet before her body was even found. Police say Clark had uploaded photos of her corpse to multiple social media apps including Snapchat and Instagram. He also allegedly uploaded a shocking image of her corpse to the gaming app Discord with a message to other men: “You’re gonna have to find somebody else to orbit."
“Orbit” in this context is a term used to describe men who lurk around a woman in the hopes that she'll end up having sex with them. Several publications have linked that kind of speech to incel culture. Incels — short for "involuntarily celibate" —  are men who feel that modern society has doomed them to be perceived as undatable by women.
"I've been a nice guy whole my life (and still am IRL) yet no woman has ever showed interest in me, I think freedom for women is just one big mistake," writes one commenter on the forum incels.co.
For many incels, those feelings manifest as extreme hatred and resentment toward women.
Cindy Southworth, executive vice president at the U.S. National Network to End Domestic Violence told *Oxygen.com* that misogyny appears to have played a big role in Devins' killing.
“For me the root of it is violence against women,” she explained. “If anybody believes that they have a God-given right to date a woman, it’s a power-dynamic issue. Nobody has the right to be dating anyone.”
Although the nature of their relationship has been debated online, Utica Police Lt. Bryan Coromato told *Oxygen.com* that Devins and Clark were in a sexual relationship.
“It doesn’t really matter,” Southworth said. “He felt he had the right to take her life and whether or not they were dating and he wanted to control her or he wanted to date her ... he felt he had the right to take her life and that’s misogyny.”
Additionally, she said the fact that Clark allegedly uploaded photos of Devins after killing her isn't a new phenomenon, despite the use of relatively new platforms.
"Perpetrators have boasted forever because it’s about entitlement,” she said. “When someone feels entitled to do something you are more likely to brag about it, boast about it.”
Southworth said the root case of violence against women is gender inequality. 
“When men see women as their absolute equal we will have less or no homicides,” she said.
Emily Rothman, professor of community health sciences at the Boston University School of Public Health, has consulted on violence-related issues with multiple state departments of public health and domestic violence programs. She said that there are a few factors that come into play in dating violence like the kind allegedly seen in this case.
Peer culture is one of them. 
“This is when things like peer culture and incel culture online can come in,” she said. “It does matter the people they affiliate with, especially [when] those peers promote violence and promote aggression. Those kind of norms can influence what somebody does.”
Users of some incel-linked sites appear to have been celebrating Devins' death or at the very least minimizing her humanity.
"She wasn't cute at all," one 4chan user wrote. "She was plain, and dumb, and fell for an absolute psychopath. Stop worshiping women, you cucks."
Another responded to gory photographs of her body with "RISE UP THE BETA UPRISING IS UPON US."
"Beta," in this context, is basically synonymous with "orbiter." 
*A user of Kiwi Farms (an online forum apparently dedicated to the doxxing and stalking of people online) wrote, "I was hoping it was someone popular but it's just some random not even legal girl. And I guess this is the modern age so you can't even kill a mildly attractive chick without also killing an eceleb."
Another wrote, "she was 'dating' him but in reality he was her beta orbiter."*
A user on the website incels.co, wrote that the victim "was a horrible person anyway and reaped what she sowed."
Of course, there are more obvious factors that could be at play in the Devins case as well, Rothman said, such as a breakdown in the ability to handle conflict.
Coromato told *Oxygen.com* that Devins and Clark got into an argument at a concert just hours before the murder, allegedly because Clark saw Devins kiss someone else.
Rothman said how people deal with conflict or rejection plays a big role in dating violence.
"How we cope with problems when we have them, how we emotionally regulate, that can feed into this type of homicide," Rothman told *Oxygen.com.* 
Perceived rejection, from one woman or from women in general, seems to be at the heart of domestic violence and incel culture.
Infamous incel Elliot Rodger, for example, blamed his rampage at the University of California Santa Barbara, in which he killed six people and injured 14, on being rejected by women. Although that's an extreme example of violence triggered by perceived rejection, Southworth said the phenomenon is rooted in the fact that some men feel like it's their right to date or possess certain women.
Clark was charged with second-degree murder earlier this week. Coromato told *Oxygen.com* that after allegedly killing Devins, he stabbed himself in the throat and uploaded photos of that violence as well. He's expected to be arraigned as soon as he is released from the hospital.


----------



## Recoil (Jul 19, 2019)

CatParty said:


> What Bianca Devins’ Brutal Murder Tells Us About Male Entitlement And Misogyny
> 
> 
> When images of a 17-year-old budding Instagram influencer's slain body were shared online earlier this week, some corners of the internet reacted with morbid glee. She got what she deserved, they said. She'd reaped what she had sewn.
> ...


I think one of the newfags here was the journalist who wrote this.


----------



## Beluga (Jul 19, 2019)

Recon said:


> I think one of the newfags here was the journalist who wrote this.


What makes you say that?


----------



## Recoil (Jul 19, 2019)

Beluga said:


> What makes you say that?


I believe journalists come here for their 'inside scoops'. One new user made a thread here pretending to be a young edgy girl infatuated with bianca, asking weird questions like "What's the tea with this Bianca girl?" and other painfully boomeresque shit. Trying to get others to do her research for her. Trying to grok what the 'kids' are up to and generally rooting around while sticking out. It was very transparent.
Just received confirmation this is NOT the case from the LBL team. 
I still believe journalists use this place for their 'research' tho.


----------



## AP 297 (Jul 19, 2019)

Recon said:


> I believe journalists come here for their 'inside scoops'. One new user made a thread here pretending to be a young edgy girl infatuated with bianca, asking weird questions like "What's the tea with this Bianca girl?" and other painfully boomeresque shit. Trying to get others to do her research for her. Trying to grok what the 'kids' are up to and generally rooting around while sticking out. It was very transparent.
> Just received confirmation this is NOT the case from the LBL team.
> I still believe journalists use this place for their 'research' tho.



Yeah, if they need a person to say the absolute worst or horrific things that they think that the "alt-right" or "incels"(I personally still don't think they exist) actually thinks; journos just come here get screen-grabs and suddenly have their story. To an extent it is lazy, but most newsrooms no longer have the resources for serious investigative journalism so this is where we are at. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

A few of us tend to think that some of these newer posters are Neogaf or some other group, but often they are just edgy teens, poltards, or in rare cases the genuine article.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Jul 19, 2019)

On the plus side they didn’t try and blame us for some dude butchering her.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 19, 2019)

CatParty said:


> Another wrote, "she was 'dating' him but in reality he was her beta orbiter."



She literally called him her beta orbiter in text messages to him taunting him about what a loser he was.  He was a creepy incel piece of shit and a murderer, but it's not like there was no provocation other than just not having sex with him.



Recon said:


> I think one of the newfags here was the journalist who wrote this.



I wouldn't even be surprised if the "journalist" in question actually wrote those posts.  Not that we have any shortage of legitimate incel retards.


----------



## Next Task (Jul 19, 2019)

SunLightStreak said:


> Yeah, if they need a person to say the absolute worst or horrific things that they think that the "alt-right" or "incels"(I personally still don't think they exist) actually thinks; journos just come here get screen-grabs and suddenly have their story.



Oh, they exist. They're just Schrodinger's boogeyman, where they're both this all-encompassing menace determined to kill all women, and just a few sad men in their basement. And while the truth is much closer to the latter, you can find someone who believes anything and says anything online nowadays, and the former narrative is a lot more profitable. 

So you can either go hunting in one of those forums where fifty guys are talking about how much they hate women, or another fifty guys are expressing their race hatred. Or you can come here - a place that, if people have heard of it the only context is that it's as bad as the chans - and you'll find people being flippant, callous, sarcastic, assholish, or genuinely disturbed, and easily quote the worst of them. 

It's funny that there's always inevitably something that they quote out of context, though - like, as @AnOminous points out, the beta orbiter line being directly from the victim - when there's generally someone saying something fairly horrific in all these sorts of threads. But then, modern journalism wasn't exactly built on the idea that it's more valuable to have a space where you can disagree with people than it is to never see words that might make you even a little unhappy.


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (Aug 1, 2019)

Late. Didn't see this posted in here.









						Incels refuse to surrender data on Christchurch terror accused
					

The American operator of a controversial website has smacked down a request by New Zealand police to hand over data linked to posts and video links that appeared on the site as the Christchurch terrorist attack unfolded.




					www.news.com.au
				




https://archive.md/0pjA5


----------



## MediocreMilt (Aug 1, 2019)

Coach Kreeton Of All That said:


> Late. Didn't see this posted in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing. Everything these people dislike has officially flipped from "Russian Asset" to "Incel".

It would take them literally five seconds of browsing the site to realize that we make fun of the "Incel Community" here.


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (Aug 1, 2019)

MediocreMilt said:


> Amazing. Everything these people dislike has officially flipped from "Russian Asset" to "Incel".
> 
> It would take them literally five seconds of browsing the site to realize that we make fun of the "Incel Community" here.


These people don't bother peruse through the farms enough to grasp a slight understanding of Null's original purpose of the Farms was to laugh at eccentrics for their antics. Then they end up crying about how the "big, bad evil, satanic, godless, rude, soulless, evil" Kiwifarms is.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 8, 2019)

Several of these journalists and their buddies have threads so I think they know what this site is.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Aug 26, 2019)

A bigger MSM outlet (maybe? does yahoo still qualify?), but it relates to stuff that we already knew or saw coming:
"The government didn't clarify which domains would be the focus, but it's likely 8chan, 4chan and Kiwi Farms will be in the firing line as they were blocked by Telstra, Optus and Vodafone...."








						The Australian government will block domains that share extremist con…
					

archived 27 Aug 2019 01:53:00 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## Imperial Guardsman (Aug 31, 2019)

A writer for medium is upset about fan run Jim Archive Channels. The Farms gets some mentions.

"Jim has long been adored by the 4chan community and the stalker, fascist site kiwifarms, Rational Wiki *noted*, but in the last week, comments on kiwifarms critical of Jim, and theories as to what broke him, appeared."

"Users on kiwifarms brooded that Jim’s streams have gotten stale, and there was too much talk lately devoted to Epstein and general sensationalism."


https://medium.com/@inquisitormatt5/youtube-is-allowing-multiple-mister-metokur-fan-accounts-to-circumvent-its-tos-against-hate-speech-e59baac2dc49 (https://archive.md/51ONR)



Spoiler: A Medium Writer is Upset About Jim Archive Channels



*YouTube is allowing multiple Mister Metokur fan accounts to circumvent its TOS against hate speech and harassment*
A white supremacist ex-YouTuber called Mister Metokur, or Jim, carved a niche for himself by lighting the powder keg on Gamergate in a viral video and concealing his Nazi ideology in base “lulz.”

When Metokur dropped his last video on Gamergate, he said this on the subject: “So, realistically, I’m done. The channel is shut down. I’ll pop up in maybe six or seven months, none of you are gonna remember what I sound like. You’re probably not gonna find the channel, that’s just how I’d prefer it, and to be frank with you the whole Gamergate thing is depressing, it was the opportunity to finally kick the teeth in of social justice warriors and tumblrettes and draw a fucking line in the sand, and push back against all these hyper-sensitive cucks. And for awhile it was working really, really well, all you had to do was attack, see, that’s the trick, that’s why I love /pol so fucking much. People think you need to be a moderate, or an independent, or a neutral, and they’re wrong, you need to pick an extreme. You need to pick a side with a yes or no answer. That’s how you attract people to you. If you’re too focused on being a moderate, if you try to approach the middle to appeal to moderates, you become indistinguishable from them and your message becomes diluted.”

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfhseUDFI04

Metokur has *slowly* *melted* *down* after watching white nationalist channels get *purged* from YouTube.

Jim has long been adored by the 4chan community and the stalker, fascist site kiwifarms, Rational Wiki *noted*, but in the last week, comments on kiwifarms critical of Jim, and theories as to what broke him, appeared.

















Users on kiwifarms brooded that Jim’s streams have gotten stale, and there was too much talk lately devoted to Epstein and general sensationalism.

Jim admits he’s routinely mocked countless groups, most infamously, the Furry community and whoever he deems sexually deviant. YouTube bestowed mercy on Jim for years despite him violating community guidelines, and he knows this. As _Vox’s_ Carlos Maza said after enduring homophobic harassment from Steven Crowder, harassment is very engaging for YouTube.






Jim’s message to his fans explaining the lack of videos, lately
Here’s an example of Jim violating YouTube community guidelines. It is a 29-second clip that contains multiple foul slurs in the rightward chat-box by his fans.


Jim’s Superchat is customarily filled with slurs dehumanizing Jews, the LGBTQ community, furries, minorities; everything that isn’t white and nazi
The point is, Jim has brazenly violated TOS, and is finally facing consequences. Jim does not take any measures to stop the constant stream of disgusting slurs in his chat. In fact, he actively *cultivates* a Nazi fan base and promotes nazi aesthetics on his channel and avatar. Metokur even calls some of his streams “Metocasts”






Note the Nazi-esque uniform he wears and the flamethrowers he wields as he burns furries alive. It is a callback to the holocaust.
Here’s an example below, provided by Rational Wiki, exposing Jim defending bigot Runescape players, and playing dumb about the hateful implications.






(Screenshot via Rational Wiki)





Bigot Runescape Players Conduct Protest by asking ‘Do u pitch or catch’ and saying ‘God hates faggots’ (Screenshot via Rational Wiki)
Metokur’s intro in his video *“Runesexual”* implied Moderator Matt K of *Jagex* was a homosexual, and that everyone playing Runescape in 2007 was gay.

Metokur _knew_ YouTube would sooner or later delete his channel. Following that premise, he sought refuge in DLive. He streamed on DLive *consistently during the morning hours*. After two months of this, Jim was booted mid-stream ‘for commenting on an expose video about a YouTuber date raping a girl’, he claims.

Some of his fans attacked Jim for not returning to DLive after he was booted during a stream, pointing out he wasn’t permanently banned from Dlive.

Time-lapsed comments show Jim panicking over censorship on the internet, as well as a developing problem with a YouTuber named Drumr filing a lawsuit against him. At first, he didn’t take Drumr seriously.











Screenshots via YouTube
Purist free speech advocates make the argument that booting Metokur off YouTube is ineffective, but the fact remains that Metokur has been isolated to a sandbox with significantly less reach; boasting 6,000 subscribers compared to his YouTube channel, which has over 307,000 subscribers.






In a YouTube comment posted two days ago, Jim reveals how distraught he is about his foiled ambitions on the platform.

MISTER METOKUR: “My ability to do videos on YouTube is pretty much done at this point. Walking a tightrope of what is allowed for humor or politics, and what isn’t, is maddening and basically just kills any drive I have.”






Screenshot via YouTube
A YouTube stat summary on _Socialblade_ shows Jim has lost nearly 200 subscribers in the last four days. Those subscribers have likely migrated to his channel on Bitchute.






(Screenshot via Socialblade)
Here’s a list of YouTube Channels helping Jim circumvent YouTube’s terms of service on hateful and harassing content. I used _Socialblade _to conduct the review and linked to all of their accounts. Please report the channels, in order to get them ALL banned. Jim is also evading his ban from twitter under the account “Mister AntiBully”, though its *pretty obvious it is him*.

⦁ *Metokurist Murdochian Archiver*
⦁ *Metokur’s Loonicorn Archives*
⦁ *Metokur’s Hall of Mirrors*
⦁ *Mister Metokur Archives NOT JIM*
⦁ *Mister Metokur Streams Archive*
⦁* Rabbi Eldritchstein*
⦁ *The Toxic Male Clips*
⦁* The Sweetie Squad*
*⦁** Xyllon’s Archive*
*⦁ **Trigger Warning Media*
⦁ *OnideusMadHatter*
⦁ *ChaosX*
⦁ *NZ SNIPER*
⦁ *Archival Aristocra*t
⦁ *Campion pe Sate*
⦁ *Drama Clips*
⦁ *Cognitive Talks*
⦁ *Tragedian*
⦁ *Golden Triangle Gaming 2nd Edition*
⦁ *Kaiser Hertzen*
⦁ *McFarvo*
⦁ *Tea Clips*
⦁ *Odin Bueno*
⦁ *ImmaLittlePip*
⦁ *Phantom Silhouette*
⦁ *munkeefonix*
⦁* Sov The Truth Troll*
⦁ *Le Rieur*
⦁ *JoJo’s Woodshed*
⦁ *Sticky Change*
⦁ *Mitabrin*
⦁ *Nobo Nobo*
⦁ *Missile Lawnchair*
⦁ *SJWCentral*
⦁ *ABorder Prince Warhammer Lore*
⦁ *Dillin Thomas*
⦁ *Super Menace*
⦁ *SailorJenova*
⦁ *M0rbo*
⦁ *kIokwerk*
⦁ *Gaelic Neoreactionary*
⦁ *James Pesto*
⦁ *Alfred Castro*
⦁ *Gladium Spiritus*

UPDATE: There may be hope for Jim left. YouTube *backtracked* on a decision to ban two far-right channels, and a white supremacist channel, telling reporters that they made the ‘wrong call.’


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 31, 2019)

tl;dr angry furfag is angry.


----------



## Great Dane (Sep 2, 2019)

The French affiliate for Sleeping Giants has mentioned KiwiFarms and Null. 











						Sleeping Giants FR on Twitter
					

“Joshua Moon ("Josh") gère aussi Kiwifarms, site abominable, spécialiste du doxxing & du harcèlement, ayant poussé  plusieurs personnes au suicide. Un membre de cette "communauté" a commis un double infanticide dans une école avant de se suicider https://t.co/ng9URDQXEv”




					twitter.com
				











						Twitter
					

archived 2 Sep 2019 16:15:03 UTC




					archive.vn


----------



## Immortal Technique (Oct 14, 2019)

These mention KF in reference to the Halle shooting. Nothing solely about KF, but more about mentioning the vid is on here and then just speaking in generalities about how bad these sites are. The most interesting thing is its some of the upper echelon of the shit MSM mentioning the site.


Spoiler



_"Adam Hadley, director of Tech Against Terrorism, said that the partnership largely succeeded in containing the content as of Wednesday night. It did, however, remain live at the time on smaller players including BitChute and Kiwi Farms."_








						The alleged German synagogue shooter referenced the chans in livestre…
					

archived 14 Oct 2019 06:27:43 UTC




					archive.fo
				





_"The video was shared on far-right channels on instant messaging service Telegram, according to Storyful. It appeared on a channel called “Racism Inc” that regularly shares memes, tweets and videos that celebrate mass shootings, Storyful said. Versions of the video also appeared on Twitter and on forums such as 4chan and Kiwi Farms."_
(Cannot get this one to archive)








						The German Synagogue Shooter's Twitch Video Didn't Go Viral. Here's Why.
					

Wednesday's shooting was the first big test of Big Tech’s new alliance to defend against viral violence.




					www.vice.com
				





_"The video was shared on far-right channels on instant messaging service Telegram, according to Storyful. It appeared on a channel called “Racism Inc” that regularly shares memes, tweets and videos that celebrate mass shootings, Storyful said. Versions of the video also appeared on Twitter and on forums such as 4chan and Kiwi Farms."_








						German Man Arrested After Failed Attack on Synagogue - WSJ
					

archived 10 Oct 2019 01:08:52 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Edit:
Another one from our friends from the New Zealand Herald:
_"It has also been posted on 4Chan along with a lengthy discussion, and it has been torrented by 4chan users in a number of places including liveleaks, bitchute, kiwifarms and deathaddict."_








						Germany shooting livestream viewed 2200 times on Twitch but already w…
					

archived 14 Oct 2019 06:50:44 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## MediocreMilt (Oct 27, 2019)

Does this count as a media mention? It cracked me up, I know that:











						Find out if you’ve been part of a data breach
					

Have your online accounts been exposed in a data breach?




					monitor.firefox.com
				



http://archive.md/SB9mp


----------



## The Final Troondown (Nov 15, 2019)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> On the plus side they didn’t try and blame us for some dude butchering her.



*sadly flips back the number on my KF kill count ticker*


----------



## Great Dane (Dec 21, 2019)

Kiwi Farms was mentioned in a Bellingcat article relating to Atomwaffen/Iron March.











						Transnational White Terror: Exposing Atomwaffen And The Iron March Networks - bellingcat
					

In collaboration with the Autonomous Disinformation Research Network – @DisinfoResearch On Wednesday, November 6, 2019, leaked data from the defunct neo-Nazi forum, Iron March, emerged online, exposing the personal information of more than 1,200 members, including the locations of their IP...




					www.bellingcat.com
				





			http://archive.md/kdEGl


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 21, 2019)

Great Dane said:


> Kiwi Farms was mentioned in a Bellingcat article relating to Atomwaffen/Iron March.
> View attachment 1062114
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck that goon trash who ratted out his own buddy to the Syrians.  Also KF isn't "opposed" to anything.  We do think Iron March is a good source of absolute lolcows, though, including our very own halal Lindsay Souvannarath.

This liar's link doesn't support his claim either.  People said Iron March was a bunch of morons a couple times.  Nobody claimed to speak for "the Farms" because if they had, they'd have been laughed at.

This is even more pathetic than I thought.  This is the full list:

iron_march_user_name,iron_march_user_email,kiwi_username,kiwi_email Bede,bede@toothandmail.com,easypeasy,lehiwa9@k3opticsf.com fashygoy,ckl.45@yandex.ru,easypeasy,lehiwa9@k3opticsf.com Werner,Harks1987@dayrep.com,easypeasy,lehiwa9@k3opticsf.com Victor,MakingAcc0unts492@outlook.com,doodleberry,lilliloo@protonmail.com fashygoy,ckl.45@yandex.ru,easypeasy,lehiwa9@k3opticsf.com Brotheryellow,djonsson@yahoo.com,i-exist,elliekwaffle@gmail.com GoyishSupreme,hillstrom27@outlook.com,owen-grady,owengrady@lolcow.email Cecil,chromolycus@hotmail.com,noo-o-no-pander,ddizon_10@hotmail.com Velvolver,dylanedwards65@yahoo.com,sammich,cigarr@gmail.com


----------



## EasyPeasy (Jan 28, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Fuck that goon trash who ratted out his own buddy to the Syrians.  Also KF isn't "opposed" to anything.  We do think Iron March is a good source of absolute lolcows, though, including our very own halal Lindsay Souvannarath.
> 
> This liar's link doesn't support his claim either.  People said Iron March was a bunch of morons a couple times.  Nobody claimed to speak for "the Farms" because if they had, they'd have been laughed at.
> 
> ...



easypeasy,lehiwa9@k3opticsf.com

LOL Iron March shut shop in late 2017...


----------



## World's Smallest Violin (Mar 9, 2020)

"H-how do you do, fellow Kiwifarmers? Nice day to be kiwi farming and all that?" - Media


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 9, 2020)

Papadopoulos said:


> "H-how do you do, fellow Kiwifarmers? Nice day to be kiwi farming and all that?" - Media


Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Chomosexual (Mar 10, 2020)

Papadopoulos said:


> "H-how do you do, fellow Kiwifarmers? Nice day to be kiwi farming and all that?" - Media





Y2K Baby said:


> Shut the fuck up.


Fellow Kiwi Farmers, it is clear as day that if we don't let mainstream journalists join our ranks, we will cease to exist as a community.


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (Mar 23, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> Several of these journalists and their buddies have threads so I think they know what this site is.


Terrible reading comprehension, nitpicking, coupled with the shitty attitude and horrendous personalities. Kinda makes me wonder why people won't stop talking about them. Wait, we just answered our own question LOL.

Also didn't see this posted here.



			https://archive.ph/4rCh5
		


LMFAO. The farms started out with a broad range of users focused on Chris-chan with LBGT users and liberal leaning posters. It just expanded after Jace and Tyce made spectacles of themselves and Brianna Wu becoming a big gigantic clusterfuck of a joke. Oppression points matter more to these sped journos than truth or facts.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 23, 2020)

Coach Kreeton Of All That said:


> Terrible reading comprehension, nitpicking, coupled with the shitty attitude and horrendous personalities. Kinda makes me wonder why people won't stop talking about them. Wait, we just answered our own question LOL.
> 
> Also didn't see this posted here.
> 
> ...


This place is a right-wing circlejerk now though.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 23, 2020)

Coach Kreeton Of All That said:


> Also didn't see this posted here.
> 
> https://archive.ph/4rCh5



*I was the target of alt-right death threats across the internet – here's what happened next*

This is literally so stereotypically clickbait it could be generated by a clickbait headline generator.  Are there still people who are so 2014 they think this shit still works?

About the only way it could be more clickbait would be if it was "you'll never believe what happened next!"


----------



## Pee Cola (Mar 27, 2020)

Coach Kreeton Of All That said:


> LMFAO. The farms started out with a broad range of users focused on Chris-chan with LBGT users and liberal leaning posters. It just expanded after Jace and Tyce made spectacles of themselves and Brianna Wu becoming a big gigantic clusterfuck of a joke. Oppression points matter more to these sped journos than truth or facts.



Holy non sequiturs, Batman!

That alleged "journalist" worked so hard to try and crowbar a KF reference in there, yet failed miserably.  The KF reference doesn't appear to have any context other than to push the narrative of "look at me, I've lurked in a so-called hate-filled forum for a bit". 

There are subreddits with more hate contained within them than the whole of KF combined.  Yeesh.



AnOminous said:


> *I was the target of alt-right death threats across the internet – here's what happened next*
> 
> This is literally so stereotypically clickbait it could be generated by a clickbait headline generator.  Are there still people who are so 2014 they think this shit still works?
> 
> About the only way it could be more clickbait would be if it was "you'll never believe what happened next!"



I guess there are still exceptional individuals out there that share Upworthy links on social media.  Not all of us stopped falling for that shit by early 2014.


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (Mar 27, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> *I was the target of alt-right death threats across the internet – here's what happened next*
> 
> This is literally so stereotypically clickbait it could be generated by a clickbait headline generator.  Are there still people who are so 2014 they think this shit still works?
> 
> About the only way it could be more clickbait would be if it was "you'll never believe what happened next!"


Dishonesty at it's best.


Robert Sanvagene said:


> Holy non sequiturs, Batman!
> 
> That alleged "journalist" worked so hard to try and crowbar a KF reference in there, yet failed miserably.  The KF reference doesn't appear to have any context other than to push the narrative at "look at me, I've lurked in a so-called hate-filled forum for a bit".
> 
> There are subreddits with more hate contained within them than the whole of KF combined.  Yeesh.


LMFAO. Guy talks about bashing fascism 24/7 and anything outside his circlejerk is fascism. LMFAO He's not shutting up and usually in a fascist state "journos" or mouthpieces like him are silenced. Tards like him make it more funny to point and laugh at when they try to push a narrative but have no clue what the fuck they are talking about.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Apr 20, 2020)

3 minutes in about Anisa and Ian trying to take down the photos.


----------



## Great Dane (Apr 26, 2020)

Kiwi Farms was mentioned in 2 MEMRI / Middle East Media Research Institute articles last month in regards to their Domestic Terrorism Threat Monitor.



			https://www.memri.org/reports/domestic-terrorism-threat-monitor-dttm-%E2%80%93-account-review-pacific-northwest-woman-multiple
		




			http://archive.md/cYWmL
		










						Domestic Terrorism Threat Monitor (DTTM): Prominent Neo-Nazi Claims He Was Arrested For Making Homophobic Facebook Comment; Is Active Member Of Nazi Group That Declares 'We Want War'
					

spkt.io/a/480785 The following information is based on a general overview of a social media account demonstrating neo-Nazi activity / sympathies. Platform: Gab, Kiwi Farms




					www.memri.org
				












						Domestic Terrorism Threat Monitor (DTTM): Prominent Neo-Nazi Claims H…
					

archived 26 Apr 2020 14:09:59 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Apr 26, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Kiwi Farms was mentioned in 2 MEMRI / Middle East Media Research Institute articles last month in regards to their Domestic Terrorism Threat Monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who the fuck is the "West Coast man" lmao


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 26, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Kiwi Farms was mentioned in 2 MEMRI / Middle East Media Research Institute articles last month in regards to their Domestic Terrorism Threat Monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck is this blurred out shit?


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 26, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Kiwi Farms was mentioned in 2 MEMRI / Middle East Media Research Institute articles last month in regards to their Domestic Terrorism Threat Monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no second footnote where they're supposed to list her account here. I wanted to know who the rețard was.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 26, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> There's no second footnote where they're supposed to list her account here. I wanted to know who the rețard was.



Or if this is just utter bullshit.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (May 25, 2020)

If its not bullshit it might refer to the dude that null got the warrant about because of his post in the door cuckoo thread. That account was created last year and he only had a handful of posts and they were all nazi crap.


----------



## Opleak (Jul 25, 2020)

The farms are getting compared to Twitter in a favorable light at 4:20.


----------



## Lucille Bluth (Aug 19, 2020)

Don't know if this was posted but the Telegraph UK posted an article mentioning Kiwi Farms about a year ago. You have to pay for it but I think it was talking about 8chan and then went on to talk about other "toxic" online communities. I never paid attention to this shitty website/newspaper because of the paywall.

I also never took The Telegraph seriously after seeing two of their writers described a bunch of extremists as being "all/overwhelmingly white", even though quite a few were brown/other minorities. Because all minorities are "harmless". This was a few years back and unfortunately I can't that article anymore.









						Why we're playing a game of 'whack-a-mole' with online extremists
					

In the wake of the El Paso shooting, which left 20 people dead, the belated decision to finally force controversial messaging board site 8chan offline has been hailed as a victory by some on the internet.




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Aug 19, 2020)

https://www.newsru.co.il/world/22jul2020/halle444.html

Trial of neo-Nazi who attacked a synagogue in Halle begins in Germany: KF mentioned in conjunction with 4chan, twatter and "racist channels on Telegram"


----------



## Lucille Bluth (Aug 24, 2020)

Ciscoipphone said:


> https://www.newsru.co.il/world/22jul2020/halle444.html
> 
> Trial of neo-Nazi who attacked a synagogue in Halle begins in Germany: KF mentioned in conjunction with 4chan, twatter and "racist channels on Telegram"


I always see Kiwi Farms mentioned in the same sentence as 4chan, 8chan and other "similar/comparable sites".

I find it funny that the media usually paints this place as some sort of "online stalker community", when many of those "journalists" and social media users "stalk" as well. The only "difference" is they're either being paid to write shitty articles or the "stalking" is for "jokes" and or to "expose problematic people".


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 24, 2020)

Lucille Bluth said:


> I always see Kiwi Farms mentioned in the same sentence as 4chan, 8chan and other "similar/comparable sites".
> 
> I find it funny that the media usually paints this place as some sort of "online stalker community", when many of those "journalists" and social media users "stalk" as well. The only "difference" is they're either being paid to write shitty articles or the "stalking" is for "jokes" and or to "expose problematic people".



The fake news quite unironically believes freedom of speech doesn't exist for the plebs, and that they are a special class it's reserved for, so they are outraged and angered when anyone other than them does what they do every day.


----------



## naught (Oct 13, 2020)

Ciscoipphone said:


> https://www.newsru.co.il/world/22jul2020/halle444.html
> 
> Trial of neo-Nazi who attacked a synagogue in Halle begins in Germany: KF mentioned in conjunction with 4chan, twatter and "racist channels on Telegram"


lol (https://archive.md/pH9UH)

The administration of the Twitch video service reported that about 2,200 people managed to see the video recording of the attack, after which complaints were received and the broadcast was blocked. The video was broadcast for some time on racist channels on Telegram, and also appeared on a number of Twitter accounts and on the 4chan and Kiwi Farms forums.



During the hearing, Ballet said that he was inspired by a militant attack on the Christchurch mosque in New Zealand in 2019, which killed more than fifty people.

(https://archive.md/pnFnf)

lol @ the urban dictionary definition.





						Urban Dictionary: Kiwi Farms
					

A forum which originated out of 4chan and somehow manages to be 10 times worse than 4chan purely because it is dedicated to doxxing, harassing and making fun of people. The people they go after, they refer to them as a 'lolcow'. Originally created to laugh at one infamous Chris Chan but has...




					www.urbandictionary.com
				



(https://archive.md/HLhZY)

Video mention


			https://youtube.com/watch?v=dvoVUiWLdYE
		


Obligatory Chloe Segal mention.
(https://web.archive.org/web/2019040...i-Farms-commits-suicide-by-self-immolation/1/)

Facebook mention


			https://m.facebook.com/shitpoasting2020/posts/1981440925318993
		

(https://archive.md/CBLYO)

4 year old hit piece filled with half truths and lies. Claims of abuse as if kf is or was /baph/








						Kiwi Farms, the Web’s Biggest Community of Stalkers
					

The prototypical virtual pillory.




					nymag.com
				



(https://archive.md/fQrrl)

The rest reference the go pro commercial made in New Zealand.
(https://archive.md/p2D0r)

Imdb 








						"#Killstream" Metokur Mocks Kiwi Farms 'Dox', Election News, + More (TV Episode 2018) - IMDb
					

With Ethan Ralph, Gator, Zidan, Joshua Conner Moon.




					m.imdb.com
				



(https://archive.md/sf6Jj)


What?


			https://books.google.com/books?id=68TKDwAAQBAJ&pg=PA84&lpg=PA84&dq=Kiwi+farms+DID&source=bl&ots=hB5qguCZC5&sig=ACfU3U2jhbhydhk_IV1waJ2Z38-UdZZyVg&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiXzOPu-rDsAhWHsJ4KHY5qAoU4PBDoATACegQICBAB#v=onepage&q=Kiwi%20farms%20DID&f=false
		

(https://archive.md/SLQSD)

"Trollpedia"


			https://trollpedia.miraheze.org/w/index.php?title=KiwiFarms.net#/editor/0
		

(https://archive.md/CXGrv)




			https://secretlyfabulous.wordpress.com/tag/kiwi-farms/
		

(https://archive.md/iYRXB)

Interesting..


			https://medium.com/@jeremydpavleck/kiwi-farms-the-last-bastion-of-speech-under-siege-part-1-the-site-1f12d8b05975
		

(https://archive.md/TpOZX)

Change.org petition
(https://archive.md/yuP9D)

Hits all the familiar talking points..


			https://wild11.org/site/viewtopic.php?31facc=kiwi-farms
		

(https://archive.md/l45wA)

The DID " disassociative identity disorder" community is big mad name dropping kiwi farms.


			https://youtube.com/watch?v=Yo-bOsuV1_I
		




			https://youtube.com/watch?v=l93ddYDEkmo


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Oct 29, 2020)

no1 said:


> lol (https://archive.md/pH9UH)
> 
> The administration of the Twitch video service reported that about 2,200 people managed to see the video recording of the attack, after which complaints were received and the broadcast was blocked. The video was broadcast for some time on racist channels on Telegram, and also appeared on a number of Twitter accounts and on the 4chan and Kiwi Farms forums.
> 
> ...


Dude from the last video videos ended up with a thread after drawing so much attention to himself with his kf videos
Thread 'Robert Edwin Thrumston III / Emma "Emi" Terry Edwins / D.I.D. And Me / thru5972' https://kiwifarms.net/threads/rober...emi-terry-edwins-d-i-d-and-me-thru5972.68643/


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Nov 16, 2020)

Hal said:


> Kiwifarms and nulls streams get referenced alot in this video starting around 11:00 good video btw.


Crossposting from Shäd's thread.
Video talks about how for even people here, who are considered to be pretty edgy, Shäd's viewed as an irredeemable degenerate that shouldn't be associated with nor defended by others.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Jan 29, 2021)

A popular Estonian, Latvian, and Lithuanian newsportal Delfi very briefly mentioned Kiwifarms in regards to the Halle synagogue shooting. Interestingly only the Lithuanian version mentioned kiwifarms.
Article
Archive



> Tuo metu interneto forume kiwifarms.net AFP surado mažiausiai vieną vartotoją, siūlantį nuorodą į minimą vaizdo įrašą ir instrukcijas, kaip jį atsisiųsti.


We are also mentioned in some sort of French Site.
Article
Archive


> On another online forum, kiwifarms.net, AFP found at least one user offering a link to download the full video using torrent software, along with full instructions.


----------



## CyrusKissFanClub (Mar 9, 2021)

Kiwi Farms mentioned on NPR by Bellingcat's Eliot Higgins:









						How Bellingcat's Online Sleuths Solve Global Crimes Using Open Source Info
					

Eliot Higgins is the founder of an online collective that picks apart conspiracy theories and investigates war crimes and hate crimes using clues from the Internet. His new book is We Are Bellingcat.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 9, 2021)

CyrusKissFanClub said:


> Kiwi Farms mentioned on NPR by Bellingcat's Eliot Higgins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many of these “open source journalist” hacks steal our info but won’t admit it? Smelliot “Brown Moses” Piggins typically bases his research on Wikipedia articles and the first page of google images results if left to his own devices, he needs somebody else to do any heavy lifting for him.


----------



## CWCissey (Mar 9, 2021)

CyrusKissFanClub said:


> Kiwi Farms mentioned on NPR by Bellingcat's Eliot Higgins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, there's another string to our bow.

Neo-Nazi porno site.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Mar 9, 2021)

CyrusKissFanClub said:


> Kiwi Farms mentioned on NPR by Bellingcat's Eliot Higgins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha that's directly referring to a post I made, it's funny because journos were unironically claiming Bellingcat did the work when they got it from me. 


> HIGGINS: So it was really a case of piecing together a variety of clues that were available online. There was a original video that showed her doing the salute. There was also then another photograph that was shared with us by these researchers. It shows a woman wearing a skull face mask that is identical to the one that's in the video, wearing the same dress as well. And we saw in that picture, she's wearing a pair of glasses that match exactly to the glasses that she wears in other photographs where her face is fully visible, which is one of the clues that we were using.
> 
> But we started looking at other details as well. Even though her whole face is covered, there are some things that are actually visible. For example, a tattoo is visible. And that tattoo actually turns up in another video she did for a forum called Kiwi Farms, where it was adult material, basically, so it was possible to see tattoos and other parts of her body, including the one that matched. And also, to be 100% sure, there's actually a couple of features visible in that Kiwi Farms video that's visible in the video we were looking into, including, for example, very unique light fixtures and other details that allowed us to match the room she was in in the Kiwi Farms video, where she's clearly identifiable, to the room she's in in the original video, where she's making neo-Nazi-related statements.
> 
> So by kind of piecing together all these really minor clues, it's actually possible to establish her identity, even though in the original video, her face is covered and her eyes are covered.


Post in question 





						Nicholas J. Fuentes / America First / "Nick the Knife"
					

Not sure if this has been pointed out already cause I haven't posted in this thread but Nick is using YouTube to stream. The website does not allow for right clicking and using inspect element with the command gives you an error. To go around this, you can go with the mobile viewport to make it...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 9, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Hahaha that's directly referring to a post I made, it's funny because journos were unironically claiming Bellingcat did the work when they got it from me.


This certainly isn't the first time these journalistic vermin simultaneously stole shit from us while also vilifying us.  Fuck the Lügenpresse.  

Absolute garbage people.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 9, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> This certainly isn't the first time these journalistic vermin simultaneously stole shit from us while also vilifying us.  Fuck the Lügenpresse.
> 
> Absolute garbage people.


Maybe that is why they let us stay around. If they did a coordinated campaign to get rid of us then they would have to do actual work instead spaz out on twitter all day.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Mar 9, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> This certainly isn't the first time these journalistic vermin simultaneously stole shit from us while also vilifying us.  Fuck the Lügenpresse.
> 
> Absolute garbage people.


Maybe I should be a Journo, just start up my shitty news site, go and copy paste some kiwi farms, hire a tranny to scream on twitter.  Normally I'd say I'd fuck something up like that but this seems pretty easy.


----------



## The Demon Pimp of Razgriz (Mar 9, 2021)

Kiwifarms gets another mention in this article from INSIDER by Steven Asarch (via Yahoo! News):

https://www.yahoo.com/news/social-media-trend-people-identifying-190232045.html


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 10, 2021)

The Demon Pimp of Razgriz said:


> Kiwifarms gets another mention in this article from INSIDER by Steven Asarch (via Yahoo! News):
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/social-media-trend-people-identifying-190232045.html


We are now on par with 4chan. We did it Reddit


----------



## No. 7 cat (Mar 10, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Hahaha that's directly referring to a post I made, it's funny because journos were unironically claiming Bellingcat did the work when they got it from me.
> 
> Post in question
> 
> ...


Reading the article, it suggests a 20 second skim of everything he looks at. Even by journalist standards, the interview suggests a shitty hack. Not sure Miss Albania is aware Kiwifarms exists, so she likely did not video for us. It was for the few Super Straights in America First on Discord.


----------



## World's Smallest Violin (Mar 23, 2021)

The media must really love the smell of its own farts.


----------



## Trig.Point (Mar 24, 2021)

CyrusKissFanClub said:


> Kiwi Farms mentioned on NPR by Bellingcat's Eliot Higgins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bellingcat is a really shady company. It makes a big deal of fundraising, but where it actually gets it's money from seems a little iffy. 

It's PR is really good, it attaches itself to a lot of Stories like the Christchurch shooting, or the Skripal poisoning, and then writes analysis. It picks it's stories to appeal to a very set audience. As they admit themselves a lot of their investigations just consist of them trawling through websites like Kiwi Farms.

This is an interesting read.








						Bellingcaught: Who is the mysterious author of Bellingcat's attacks on OPCW whistleblower? | The Grayzone
					

Bellingcat published false claims to smear OPCW Syria whistleblowers, then was caught using an external author, coordinated with HuffPost UK




					thegrayzone.com


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 24, 2021)

Trig.Point said:


> Bellingcat is a really shady company. It makes a big deal of fundraising, but where it actually gets it's money from seems a little iffy.
> 
> It's PR is really good, it attaches itself to a lot of Stories like the Christchurch shooting, or the Skripal poisoning, and then writes analysis. It picks it's stories to appeal to a very set audience. As they admit themselves a lot of their investigations just consist of them trawling through websites like Kiwi Farms.
> 
> ...


It's sad and it mildly bugs me that when we do actual research we're inadvertently helping glowing spook shitholes like bellingcat.  Tbh, I don't really care and if I dox someone who then gets the feds on them because of this shit, I don't care.  I also don't care if crazy alt-righters go after them.  My main concern is whether it was amusing to do.

Still, I really despise this particular shithole.


----------



## Lmove (Apr 1, 2021)

Fredrik  Knudsen and the host have a grand portion talking about lolcows,(mostly Boogie and DSP) and interesting personalities;
where Kiwifarms is mentioned in a positive manner.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 18, 2021)

https://www.inputmag.com/culture/tracking-chris-chan-started-kiwi-farms-will-her-arrest-be-its-end
		


lol she phoned up josh's mum for comment
@Null move out of your mum's house already you lolcow


----------



## Null (Aug 18, 2021)

Dyn said:


> @Null move out of your mum's house already you lolcow


you can take me out of my sandy basement kicking and screaming


----------



## Dyn (Aug 18, 2021)

Null said:


> you can take me out of my sandy basement kicking and screaming


You should write a short update on your pigeons and phone up the author's mum for comment that would be pretty based journalism.


----------



## Pixy (Sep 1, 2021)

A car review, of all things. Timestamp 7:56.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Sep 1, 2021)

Pixy said:


> A car review, of all things.


I wonder if he has an account? He could be any one of us.


----------



## Pixy (Sep 1, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> I wonder if he has an account? He could be any one of us.


Probably someone who discovered it via the social media storm that followed Chris last month.


----------



## Neo-Holstien (Sep 2, 2021)

nigga made fun of Virginia slims and ford Escorts, a personal attack I can not forget


----------



## Yamamura Video Rental (Nov 18, 2021)

Pixy said:


> Probably someone who discovered it via the social media storm that followed Chris last month.


I remember from his early videos that he knows about 4chan and that he's a furry so I'm not really surprised that he knows about this site.


----------

